# تعالو نفتح تحدى تالت ونقول(اين تلك النبؤة عن نبى اخر ياتى بعد المسيح)



## سرجيوُس (8 يوليو 2013)

نعمة وسلام من ملك السلام
الرب الكائن والذى كان والذى ياتى
تحدينا فالقديم وقولنا


واليوم نفتح التحدى الثالث بموضوع وبنعمة ربنا وهو....
هل هناك نبؤة وردت فى الكتاب المقدس تُشير الى نبى الاسلام الكريم ؟
ننتظر .........
وعلى من يدخل للنقاش 
1-الاتيان بالنصوص من الكتاب المقدس ككل
2-يتقبل الكتاب المقدس ولا يشكك فى نصوص 
3-لا يفسر النصوص من دماغة
4-اذا تحدثنا فى العهد القديم ياتى باراء اباء اليهود واذا تحدثنا فى العهد الجديد ياتى باراء اباء الكنيسة

(من يرغب فى النقاش فى المواضيع السابقة فعليه بصفحة الموضوع نفسه ,اما هنا فهو مووضوع من فصل)
​


----------



## خادمة يسوع (8 يوليو 2013)

تحدي جميل اخوي
برضو حارد عليك بصفتي كنت مسلمه سابقا
المسلمين عندهم سوره بالقران اسمها الصف
ايه سته بتقول(واذ قال عيسى ابن مريم يابني 
اسرائيل اني رسول الله اليكم مصدقا لما بين 
يدي ومبشرا برسول ياتي من بعدي اسمه احمد)
هذا نص الايه وبما انه المسلمين يعتقدوا اعتقاد
جازم انه الانجيل حرف فبقولك انهم حايقولوا الك
انه تم حزف هي الايه من الانجيل
متل ماحزف كتير ايات
بالنهايه بقولك انه ماعندهم دليل قاطع بل يلي عندهم
هو مجرد احاديث من نبيهم واسرائليات كثيره شوشة عقولهم
يعني كل يلي عندهم كلام بشر لاغير وكلام البشر قابل للتكذيب


----------



## سرجيوُس (8 يوليو 2013)

هيقولى الكتاب محرف فعليه بالتوجة للتحدى الاول بخصوص التحريف ويثبت
هيكلمنى بدون فكرة التحريف يبقى يجبلى نصوص فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## خادمة يسوع (8 يوليو 2013)

اخ سرجيوس
هما ماعندهم دليل رباني على تحريف الانجيل بس هما دايما هي حجتهم
حتى يهربوا من الاجابه المباشره


----------



## Jesus is the truth (8 يوليو 2013)

هناء المهيرات قال:


> تحدي جميل اخوي
> برضو حارد عليك بصفتي كنت مسلمه سابقا
> المسلمين عندهم سوره بالقران اسمها الصف
> ايه سته بتقول(واذ قال عيسى ابن مريم يابني
> ...



مع ان هذا النص غير موجود حرفياً في الكتاب المقدس ولكـــــــــــن .. لنقلب الطاوله > من هو احمد


----------



## karimtera (8 يوليو 2013)

حسنا سوف أشارك معكم فى هذا الموضوع بإذن الله
نبدأ من المشاركة القادمة


----------



## karimtera (8 يوليو 2013)

*النسخ واللصق ممنوع!
*


----------



## karimtera (8 يوليو 2013)

*النسخ واللصق ممنوع!
*


----------



## karimtera (8 يوليو 2013)

لماذا لا تؤمنون به إذا ؟؟؟


----------



## ياسر الجندى (8 يوليو 2013)

أشعياء

42: 1 هوذا عبدي الذي اعضده مختاري الذي سرت به نفسي وضعت روحي عليه فيخرج الحق للامم

42: 2 لا يصيح و لا يرفع و لا يسمع في الشارع صوته

42: 3 قصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف و فتيلة خامدة لا يطفئ الى الامان يخرج الحق​ 
42: 4 لا يكل و لا ينكسر حتى يضع الحق في الارض و تنتظر الجزائر شريعته

والمسيح لم يأت بشريعة جديدة بل جاء مكملا للناموس


----------



## Jesus is the truth (8 يوليو 2013)

karimtera قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> موضوع جميل يا صديقى و لكن عندى إعتراض بسيط على العنوان تقول
> هل هناك نبؤة وردت فى الكتاب المقدس تُشير الى نبى الاسلام؟
> ماذا إن أتيت لك بنبؤة من الكتاب المقدس فإن هناك تنبؤات عدة لم تتحقق مثل :
> ...


هذا إفتراء وكذب 
نقتبس قول الكتاب للتوضيح  " ليس الله  إنسان فيكذب" 
 اردت أن أبدأ بهذه الاية حتي أُذكرك أيها المشكك بوصية الله لإدم حين قال   له (( وأما شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فلا تأكل  منها لأنك يوم تأكل منها موتًا  تموت )) 
 - الله هنا اوصي ادم ( ممثل البشرية كلها  ) أن لا يأكل من  الشجرة حتي لا يموت ( هذه وصية ولكن نري إرادة ادم الحرة التي اختار ان  ينفذها ام  يخالفها ) ,, *فخالف* ادم الوصية وأكل من الشجرة  التي اوصاه الله  ألا يأكل منها , ومن المعروف أن الله كامل في  *رحمته* وكامل  أيضًا في *عدله*،   فلو سامح آدم  دون دَفع ثمن فإن هذا يتعارض مع عدله , إن لم يمت الإنسان  يكون الله غير  صادق
 فــ أقتبس قول القديس  أثناسيوس حين قال " *كان  أمرًا مرعبًا لو أن  الله بعدما تكلم يصير كاذبًا  -حيث كان الله أصدر حكمه  على الإنسان بأن  يموت موتًا، إن تعدي الوصية  والذي يحدث أنه لا يموت-  فتبطل كلمة الله  حينذاك، ولو كان الإنسان لم يمت  بعد أن قال الله إننا  نموت لأصبح الله غير   صادق*" 
 فتأتي هنا دور الاية السابق طرحها ( " ليس الله إنسان فيكذب"
 وبالفعل نفذ الله العقوبة علي ادم وحواء (((( وهذا عكس ما ادعيته يا عزيزي ) فسنري ان الله عاقب ادم بعقوبة الخطية  وهي الموت  )
*
والكتاب المقدس يشرح عدة انواع للموت ..*
*1الموت الذي يصيب الجسد 
* 
أقتباس كتابي 






 
*فَهَا             أَنَا آتٍ   بِطُوفَانِ الْمَاءِ عَلَى             الأَرْضِ لأُهْلِكَ كُلَّ جَسَدٍ   فِيهِ             رُوحُ حَيَاةٍ مِنْ تَحْتِ السَّمَاءِ**.             **كُلُّ             مَا فِي الأَرْضِ يَمُوتُ**.*



أقتباس كتابي 





*لأَنَّنَا               نَحْنُ الأَحْيَاءَ نُسَلَّمُ دَائِمًا             لِلْمَوْتِ مِنْ   أَجْلِ يَسُوعَ، لِكَيْ             تَظْهَرَ حَيَاةُ يَسُوعَ أَيْضًا فِي               جَسَدِنَا الْمَائِتِ**.*



*2 **والموت فساد الجسد
* 
أقتباس كتابي 





*يَأْكُلُ             أَعْضَاءَ جَسَدِهِ**.             **يَأْكُلُ             أَعْضَاءَهُ بِكْرُ الْمَوْتِ**.*



*3 **وموت اهتمامات الجسد **( **اي الشهوات **)
* 
أقتباس كتابي 





*لأَنَّ             اهْتِمَامَ الْجَسَدِ هُوَ مَوْتٌ،             وَلكِنَّ اهْتِمَامَ الرُّوحِ هُوَ             حَيَاةٌ وَسَلاَمٌ**.*



 *4 **وموت النفس * 

أقتباس كتابي 




*لاَ تَخَافُوا مِنَ  الَّذِينَ  يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ وَلكِنَّ  النَّفْسَ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ   يَقْتُلُوهَا، بَلْ خَافُوا بِالْحَرِيِّ مِنَ الَّذِي يَقْدِرُ أَنْ   يُهْلِكَ النَّفْسَ وَالْجَسَدَ كِلَيْهِمَا فِي جَهَنَّمَ* 


أقتباس كتابي 




*فَلْيَعْلَمْ أَنَّ مَنْ  رَدَّ  خَاطِئًا عَنْ ضَلاَلِ طَرِيقِهِ، يُخَلِّصُ نَفْسًا مِنَ الْمَوْتِ،   وَيَسْتُرُ كَثْرَةً مِنَ الْخَطَايَا.* 


*5 وموت ابدي*

أقتباس كتابي 




*هكَذَا             قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ**:             **مِنْ               أَجْلِ أَنَّ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ             قَدْ  عَمِلُوا  بِالانْتِقَامِ،             وَانْتَقَمُوا نَقْمَةً  بِالإِهَانَةِ              إِلَى الْمَوْتِ لِلْخَرَابِ مِنْ              عَدَاوَةٍ  أَبَدِيَّةٍ،* 


*6 **وموت الروح بالخطيه*

أقتباس كتابي 




 *و انتم اذ كنتم امواتا بالذنوب و الخطايا * 


أقتباس كتابي 




*وَلكِنْ             كَانَ   يَنْبَغِي أَنْ نَفْرَحَ وَنُسَرَّ،             لأَنَّ أَخَاكَ هذَا كَانَ   مَيِّتًا             فَعَاشَ، وَكَانَ ضَالُا فَوُجِدَ*».




أقتباس كتابي 




*لأَنَّ أُجْرَةَ الْخَطِيَّةِ هِيَ مَوْتٌ، وَأَمَّا هِبَةُ اللهِ فَهِيَ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا.* 
                 ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

*موت الجسد *1
 
أقتباس كتابي 




*فَكَانَتْ             كُلُّ أَيَّامِ آدَمَ الَّتِي عَاشَهَا             تِسْعَ مِئَةٍ وَثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً،             وَمَاتَ**.* 

وهو مات *ب**ــفساد جسدة* لأن الكتاب يقول 2


أقتباس كتابي 




*لأَنَّ             مَنْ  يَزْرَعُ  لِجَسَدِهِ فَمِنَ             الْجَسَدِ يَحْصُدُ فَسَادًا،  وَمَنْ              يَزْرَعُ لِلرُّوحِ فَمِنَ الرُّوحِ              يَحْصُدُ حَيَاةً  أَبَدِيَّةً**.*


*موت الشهوه *3

أقتباس كتابي 





* فَرَأَتِ   الْمَرْأَةُ أَنَّ الشَّجَرَةَ جَيِّدَةٌ  لِلأَكْلِ، وَأَنَّهَا  بَهِجَةٌ  لِلْعُيُونِ، وَأَنَّ الشَّجَرَةَ  شَهِيَّةٌ لِلنَّظَرِ.  فَأَخَذَتْ مِنْ  ثَمَرِهَا وَأَكَلَتْ، وَأَعْطَتْ  رَجُلَهَا أَيْضًا  مَعَهَا فَأَكَلَ * 


*وموت النَفس فهو قد مات **نفسياً لأنه فقد سلطانة على الطبيعة* 4 

أقتباس كتابي 




*وَقَالَ لآدَمَ: «لأَنَّكَ  سَمِعْتَ  لِقَوْلِ  امْرَأَتِكَ وَأَكَلْتَ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ الَّتِي  أَوْصَيْتُكَ  قَائِلاً:  لاَ تَأْكُلْ مِنْهَا، مَلْعُونَةٌ الأَرْضُ  بِسَبَبِكَ.  بِالتَّعَبِ  تَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِكَ.*
*18 وَشَوْكًا وَحَسَكًا تُنْبِتُ لَكَ، وَتَأْكُلُ عُشْبَ الْحَقْلِ.*
*19 بِعَرَقِ وَجْهِكَ تَأْكُلُ خُبْزًا حَتَّى تَعُودَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ    الَّتِي أُخِذْتَ مِنْهَا. لأَنَّكَ تُرَابٌ، وَإِلَى تُرَابٍ تَعُودُ».* 

*وموت ابدي **انفصل عن الله  *5 

أقتباس كتابي 




*وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ:  «هُوَذَا  الإِنْسَانُ قَدْ  صَارَ كَوَاحِدٍ مِنَّا عَارِفًا الْخَيْرَ   وَالشَّرَّ. وَالآنَ لَعَلَّهُ  يَمُدُّ يَدَهُ وَيَأْخُذُ مِنْ شَجَرَةِ   الْحَيَاةِ أَيْضًا وَيَأْكُلُ  وَيَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ».*
*23 فَأَخْرَجَهُ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ مِنْ جَنَّةِ عَدْنٍ لِيَعْمَلَ الأَرْضَ الَّتِي أُخِذَ مِنْهَا.*
*24 فَطَرَدَ الإِنْسَانَ، وَأَقَامَ شَرْقِيَّ جَنَّةِ عَدْنٍ    الْكَرُوبِيمَ، وَلَهِيبَ سَيْفٍ مُتَقَلِّبٍ لِحِرَاسَةِ طَرِيقِ شَجَرَةِ    الْحَيَاةِ.* 

* موت الخطيه *6      
أقتباس كتابي 





*مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ كَأَنَّمَا بِإِنْسَانٍ وَاحِدٍ  دَخَلَتِ   الْخَطِيَّةُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ الْمَوْتُ،  وَهكَذَا   اجْتَازَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ، إِذْ أَخْطَأَ  الْجَمِيعُ.* 


*اذاً ادم قد مــــــات 

*


> يمكننا ان ننطلق من هنا بإذن الله
> (أ) " أيها الأحباء لا تصدقوا كل روح بل امتحنوا الأرواح هل هي من الله لأن أنبياء
> 1 ) . كذبة كثيرين قد خرجوا إلى العالم " . ( رسالة يوحنا الأولى 4
> قررت هذة  الجملة برسالة يوحنا وجود أنبياء كذبة ولا بد أن يوجد أنبياء صادقون أيضاً . ويطلب يوحنا
> ...


راجع الكلام المُظلل باللون الأحمر والأخضر معاً ... سيدكم عيسى ليس هو يسوع اصلاً .. ثم هل مُحمد قد إعترف ان يسوع المسيح قد جاء في الجسد ؟ هل أعترف ان الله جاء في الجسد !! .. أنظر للكلام قبل ان تقتبسهُ ... الإيمان بعيسى ليس هو الإيمان بيسوع يا عزيزي .. ولا تقتبس النصوص إقرأ معي 1 أيها الأحباء، لا تصدقوا كل روح، بل امتحنوا الأرواح: هل هي من الله؟ لأن أنبياء كذبة كثيرين قد خرجوا إلى العالم

[Q-BIBLE]2 بهذا تعرفون روح الله: كل روح يعترف بيسوع المسيح أنه قد جاء في الجسد فهو من الله
3 وكل روح لا يعترف بيسوع المسيح أنه قد جاء في الجسد، فليس من الله. وهذا هو روح ضد المسيح الذي سمعتم أنه يأتي، والآن هو في العالم
4 أنتم من الله أيها الأولاد، وقد غلبتموهم لأن الذي فيكم أعظم من الذي في العالم
5 هم من العالم. من أجل ذلك يتكلمون من العالم، والعالم يسمع لهم
6 نحن من الله. فمن يعرف الله يسمع لنا، ومن ليس من الله لا يسمع لنا. من هذا نعرف روح الحق وروح الضلال
7 أيها الأحباء، لنحب بعضنا بعضا، لأن المحبة هي من الله، وكل من يحب فقد ولد من الله ويعرف الله
8 ومن لا يحب لم يعرف الله، لأن الله محبة
9 بهذا أظهرت محبة الله فينا: أن الله قد أرسل ابنه الوحيد إلى العالم لكي نحيا به
10 في هذا هي المحبة: ليس أننا نحن أحببنا الله، بل أنه هو أحبنا، وأرسل ابنه كفارة لخطايانا
11 أيها الأحباء، إن كان الله قد أحبنا هكذا، ينبغي لنا أيضا أن يحب بعضنا بعضا
12 الله لم ينظره أحد قط. إن أحب بعضنا بعضا، فالله يثبت فينا، ومحبته قد تكملت فينا
13 بهذا نعرف أننا نثبت فيه وهو فينا: أنه قد أعطانا من روحه
14 ونحن قد نظرنا ونشهد أن الآب قد أرسل الابن مخلصا للعالم
15 من اعترف أن يسوع هو ابن الله، فالله يثبت فيه وهو في الله [/Q-BIBLE]
فهل اعترف مُحمد نبيكم بكل هذا ! .. بالطبع لا إذا هو ليس من روح الله  .. تحياتي


----------



## karimtera (8 يوليو 2013)

حسنا اكمل ردك لماذا لم يمت لماذا لم يقتله الله و يهلكه سريعا ؟؟
و سوف ارد بعدها


----------



## خادمة يسوع (8 يوليو 2013)

لماذا لم يمته الله ويهلكه سريعا اولا هذا امر الله لادخل لنا به تانيا لماذا لم يمت الله ابراهيم عليه السلام سريعا ويهلكه ولماذا لم يمت موسى عليه السلام ويهلكه سريعا ولماذا ولماذا 
هذه امور ربانيه عليك ان لاتتدخل بها


----------



## karimtera (8 يوليو 2013)

نعم انا اعلم إنى ليس لى ذلك و لكن ربك هو من قال ذلك
هو من قال *ويقول  							الله في سفر التثنية 18:20  							  "وأما  							النبي الذي يتجبر فينطق  							باسمي بما لم آمره به أو يتكلم باسم آلهة أخرى  							فإنه حتما  							يموت"
**"لذلك  							هكذا قال الرب عن الأنبياء  							الذين  							يتنبأون باسمي و أنا لم أرسلهم ..... يفنى أولئك  							الأنبياء*"
(سفر إرميا 15:14
فرضا نبى الإسلام كاذب لماذا لم يهلك ؟؟
أظن هذا سؤال يحق لنا ان نسأله​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (8 يوليو 2013)

karimtera قال:


> فلنعتبر إن كل هذا خطأ و ان نبى الإسلام كاذب
> إذن لماذا لم يقتله الله لماذا لم يميته


 
هذة حقيقة يا عزيزي كل ما اتيت بهُ هو خطأ بالحق وليس إعتباراً  


> *"لذلك هكذا قال الرب عن الأنبياء الذين يتنبأون باسمي و أنا لم أرسلهم ..... يفنى أولئك                              الأنبياء*" (سفر إرميا 15:14)


[Q-BIBLE]
 * أيات 10-16:- هكذا قال الرب لهذا الشعب هكذا أحبوا أن يجولوا لم  	يمنعوا ارجلهم فالرب لم يقبلهم الآن يذكر اثمهم ويعاقب خطاياهم. وقال  	الرب لي لا تصل لاجل هذا الشعب للخير. حين يصومون لا اسمع صراخهم وحين  	يصعدون محرقة وتقدمة لا اقبلهم بل بالسيف والجوع والوبا أنا افنيهم.  	فقلت اه ايها السيد الرب هوذا الانبياء يقولون لهم لا ترون سيفا ولا يكون  	لكم جوع بل سلاما ثابتا اعطيكم في هذا الموضع. فقال الرب لي بالكذب يتنبا  	الانبياء باسمي لم ارسلهم ولا امرتهم ولا كلمتهم برؤيا كاذبة وعرافة و 	باطل ومكر قلوبهم هم يتنباون لكم. لذلك هكذا قال الرب عن الانبياء الذين  	يتنباون باسمي وأنا لم ارسلهم وهم يقولون لا يكون سيف ولا جوع في هذه  	الأرض بالسيف والجوع يفنى اولئك الانبياء. والشعب الذي يتنباون له يكون  	مطروحا في شوارع اورشليم من جرى الجوع والسيف وليس من يدفنهم هم ونساؤهم  	و بنوهم وبناتهم واسكب عليهم شرهم.*
[/Q-BIBLE]

لا احب التدليس  


> و قوله "واما النبي الذي يطغي فيتكلم باسمي كلاما لم اوصه ان يتكلم به او الذي يتكلم باسم آلهة اخرى فيموت ذلك النبي"التثنية 20:18 .. ،،، *ويقول  							الله في سفر التثنية 18:20  							  "وأما  							النبي الذي يتجبر فينطق  							باسمي بما لم آمره به أو يتكلم باسم آلهة أخرى  							فإنه حتما  							يموت"
> **-   							 لقد أراد اليهود  							اختبار نبؤة سفر التثنية 20:18 على النبي محمد أكثر من  							عشر مرات .. والنبؤة تقول  							"وأما  							النبي الذي يتجبر فينطق باسمي بما لم آمره به أو يتكلم  							باسم آلهة أخرى فإنه حتما يموت"*


 

*هنا يتكلم عن القضاء فيتكلم عن ان النبي الكاذب يحكم عليه بالموت فالسياق  يتكلم عن تشريع بقتل النبي الكاذب لانه يريد ان يعثر الشعب ويضلهم ، يتكلم عن موت النبي بحكم واضح من الله او من القاضي الصالح المشهود له من  الله او بعلامة واضحه من الله مثل ان يتسمم مثلا او يموت ميتة بشعة واضح  فيها عقاب الله *
*الموت المقصود للانبياء الكذبه هنا هو موت الجسد باي طريقة وايضا بالتعفن  والفساد وموت شهوات الجسد الردئية  وموت ابدي بانفصال عن الله  وموت الروح بالخطية **و لو وجدنا شخص يدعي انه نبي وهو ميت بالخطية والشهوات ويموت بالفساد  والتعفن مثل ميته رديئه وموت الروح بالخطية وبالطبع  موت ابدي بالانفصال عن الله فهو يكون نبي كاذب وهذا سأشرحهُ تفصيلياً عن مُحمد لاحقاً ( 1 ) *

(1) الرسول باختصار بعد اكله السم حدث عنده مباشره تاثيبر علي الكبد ادي الي  فشل كبدي وظل بعدها في المعاناة وظلت الاعراض في ازدياد حتي وصلة به الي  نهايته المعروفة . فهو لم يموت بشيبة صالحة شبعان ايام ومستريح او لم يموت  شهيد ولكنه مات من الفشل الكلوي بسبب السم
*السيرة النبوية لابن هشام - ذكر المسير إلى خيبر في المحرم سنة سبع - أمر الشاة المسمومة *
[ أمر الشاة المسمومة ] 
فلما اطمأن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أهدت له *زينب بنت الحارث ، امرأة سلام بن مشكم *، شاة مصلية ، وقد سألت أي عضو من الشاة أحب إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ؟ فقيل لها : الذراع ؛ فأكثرت فيها من *السم **- ص 338 - *ثم  سمت سائر الشاة ، ثم جاءت : بها ؛ فلما وضعتها بين يدي رسول الله - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - تناول الذراع ، فلاك منها مضغة ، فلم يسغها ، ومعه *بشر بن البراء بن معرور *، قد أخذ منها كما أخذ رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 
فأما *بشر *فأساغها  ؛ وأما رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فلفظها ، ثم قال : إن هذا العظم  ليخبرني أنه مسموم ثم دعا بها ، فاعترفت ؛ فقال : ما حملك على ذلك ؟ قال :  بلغت من قومي ما لم يخف عليك ، فقلت : إن كان ملكا استرحت منه ، وإن كان  نبيا فسيخبر ، قال : فتجاوز عنها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ومات *بشر *من أكلته التي أكل . 
قال *ابن إسحاق *: وحدثني *مروان بن عثمان بن أبي سعيد بن المعلى *، قال : كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قد قال في مرضه الذي توفي فيه ، ودخلت *أم بشر بنت البراء بن معرور تعوده *: يا *أم بشر *، إن هذا الأوان وجدت فيه انقطاع أبهري من الأكلة التي أكلت مع أخيك *بخيبر *​ ​ *لما فتحت خيبر ، أهديت لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم شاة فيها **سم** ،  فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( اجمعوا لي من كان ها هنا من اليهود  ) . فجمعوا له ، فقال لهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إني سائلكم عن  شيء ، فهل أنتم صادقي عنه ) . فقالوا : نعم يا أبا القاسم ، فقال لهم رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من أبوكم ) . قالوا : أبونا فلان ، فقال رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( كذبتم ، بل أبوكم فلان ) . فقالوا : صدقت  وبررت ، فقال : ( هل أنتم صادقي عن شيء إن سألتكم عنه ) . فقالوا : نعم يا  أبا القاسم ، وإن كذبناك عرفت كذبنا كما عرفته في أبينا ، قال لهم رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من أهل النار ) . فقالوا : نكون فيها يسيرا ،  ثم تخلفوننا فيها ، فقال لهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( اخسؤوا فيها  ، والله لا نخلفكم فيها أبدا ) . ثم قال لهم : ( فهل أنتم صادقي عن شيء إن  سألتكم عنه ) . قالوا : نعم ، فقال : ( هل جعلتم في هذه الشاة سما ) .  فقالوا : نعم ، فقال : ( ما حملكم على ذلك ) . فقالوا : أردنا : إن كنت  كذابا نستريح منك ، وإن كنت نبيا لم يضرك . *
الراوي:أبو هريرةالمحدث:البخاري - المصدر:صحيح البخاري- الصفحة أو الرقم:5777
خلاصة حكم المحدث:[صحيح] 
*اختبار اليهود نجح وبالفعل مات متاثرا بالسم بعدها باربع سنوات وعاش هذه الاربع سنوات في مرض . **فمحمد  استمر اربع سنوات متاثر من جرعة السم التي اخذها ثم لفظها فاخذ جرعة غير  كافية لقتله ولكن سببت فشل كبدي فقط وبدات صحتة تتدهور من يومها *​ *كان  النبيُّ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ يقول في مرضهِ الذي مات فيه : يا  عائشةُ، ما أزال أجدُ ألمَ الطعامِ الذي أكلتُ بخيبرَ، فهذا أوانُ وجدتُ  إنقطاعَ أبهرَي من ذلكِ **السُمِّ** ) .*
الراوي:عائشة أم المؤمنين المحدث:البخاري - المصدر:صحيح البخاري- الصفحة أو الرقم:4428
خلاصة حكم المحدث:[صحيح] 
​ *أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مات من اللحم الذي كانت اليهودية سمته فانقطع أبهره من **السم** على رأس السنة كان يقول ما زلت أجد منه حسا *
الراوي:عبدالله بن عباسالمحدث:الهيثمي - المصدر:مجمع الزوائد- الصفحة أو الرقم:9/38
خلاصة حكم المحدث:إسناده حسن 
​ *ولم يشفي منهي حتي بالحجامة*​ *أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم **احتجم** بعد ما سم *
الراوي:عبدالله بن جعفر بن أبي طالب المحدث:الهيثمي - المصدر:مجمع الزوائد- الصفحة أو الرقم:5/95
خلاصة حكم المحدث:[روي] بإسنادين ورجال أحدهما ثقات 
​ *أنَّ النبيَّ صلَّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلَّمَ **احتجمَ** وهو مُحْرِمٌ من أكلةٍ أكلها من شاةٍ مسمومةٍ سمَّتْها امرأةٌ من أهلِ خيبرَ*
الراوي:عبدالله بن عباسالمحدث:أحمد شاكر - المصدر:مسند أحمد- الصفحة أو الرقم:5/183
خلاصة حكم المحدث:إسناده صحيح 



> *  							"اليوم  							اكملت لكم  							دينكم واتممت عليكم نعمتي ورضيت لكم الإسلام دينا"*



*لما حضر رسول الله صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم وفي البيت رجال، فيهم عُمَر بن الخطابِ، قال النبيُّ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم : ( هلم **أكتب* *لكم* *كتابا** لا  تضلوا بعده ) . فقال عمر : إن النبي صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم قد غلب عليه  الوجع، وعِندَكم القرآن، حسبنا كتاب الله . فاختلف أهل البيت فاختصموا،  منهم من يقول : قربوا يكتب لكم النبي صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم كتابا لن  تضلوا بعده، ومنهم من يقول ما قال عمر، فلما أكثروا اللغو والاختلاف عِندَ  النبي صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم، قال رسولُ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم :  ( قوموا ) . قال عبيد الله : فكان ابن عباس يقول : إن الرزية كل الرزية ما  حال بين رسول الله صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم وبين أن يكتب لهم ذلك الكتاب،  من اختلافهم ولغطهم .*
الراوي:عبدالله بن عباسالمحدث:البخاري - المصدر:صحيح البخاري- الصفحة أو الرقم:5669
خلاصة حكم المحدث:[صحيح] 
​ *لما اشْتَدَّ بالنبيِّ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم وجَعُهُ قال : ائْتُوني بكِتابٍ **أكتُب* *لكم* *كتابًا** لا  تضِلُّوا بعدهُ. قال عُمَرُ : إن النبي صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم ؟َلَبَهُ  الوَجَعُ، وعِندَنا كتابُ اللهِ حسبُنا . فاختَلَفوا وكَثُرَ اللَّغَطُ،  قال : قوموا عني، ولا ينبغي عِندَي التنازُعُ . فخرج ابنُ عباسٍ يقول  :إِنَّ الرَّزِيَّةَ كُلَّ الرَّزِيَّةِ ما حالَ بينَ رسولِ الله صلَّى  اللهُ عليه وسلَّم وبينَ كتابِهِ .*
الراوي:عبدالله بن عباسالمحدث:البخاري - المصدر:صحيح البخاري- الصفحة أو الرقم:114
خلاصة حكم المحدث:[صحيح] 
​ *عن  ابنِ عباسٍ أنه قال : يومُ الخميسِ ! وما يومُ الخميسِ ! ثم جعل تسيل  دموعُه . حتى رأيتُ على خدَّيه كأنها نظامُ اللؤلؤِ . قال : قال رسولُ  اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّمَ( ائتوني بالكتفِ والدَّواةِ ( أو اللوحِ  والدواةِ ) **أكتُبْ* *لكم* *كتابًا** لن تَضِلُّوا بعده أبدًا ) فقالوا : إنَّ رسولَ اللهِ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّمَ يَهجُرُ .*
الراوي:سعيد بن جبيرالمحدث:مسلم - المصدر:صحيح مسلم- الصفحة أو الرقم:1637
خلاصة حكم المحدث:صحيح 


تحياتي


----------



## karimtera (8 يوليو 2013)

*يمنع النسخ واللصق!
*


----------



## karimtera (8 يوليو 2013)

و موضوع انى اجد فى كتابك ما يدل على صدقى فإن هذا غير منطقى فأنا لا أؤمن بصحة كتابك
و كذلك انت هل يمكن لى انا اقول لك هات لى دليل من القران ان عيسى عليه السلام هو ابن الله
هذا ليس عادلا و لكن فى موضوع اكتب لكم كتابا هذا أيضا دليل على إكتمال الدين لإن محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم لم يكن سيكتب قران  .. بل كان سيكتب حديثا 
****إسلاميات*****
​


----------



## خادمة يسوع (8 يوليو 2013)

karimtera
سؤال ليك هلا اعطيني دليل من الانجيل يثبت نبؤة محمد
هذا هو موضوع التحدي
وبعدين محمد بشر يعني قابل للخطئ هو ليس باله منزه عن الخطئ
فكيف تتبعون سنته ومادليلكم على انها صحيحه
وبدي اقولك كل البشر بخطئو مافي حدى منزه عن الخطئ
اذا نبيكم بقول كلكم خطئون وخير الخطئين الغفارين
مو هذا كلام محمد والا انا غلطانه


----------



## خادمة يسوع (8 يوليو 2013)

نبيكم محمد بقول كلكم خطئون وخير الخطائين التوابين
مو هذا كلام نبيكم
ونبيكم بشر فيبقى مش معصوم عن الخطئ متله متل كل البشر
وبعدين انت خرجت عن موضوع التحدي 
التحدي بقول اعطيني دليل من الانجيل مو من القران يثبت فيه نبؤة محمد
وماتقولش الانجيل محرف لاني حاقولك القران محرف وانا ايش يضمن لي عدم تحريف القران 
طالما كل المتب السماويه الانجيل والتوراه بنظركم محرف يعني هلا القران تم سليم
من اكتر من 1400 سنه شو على راسه ريشه
بكفي ضحك على البشريه وبكفي سب الديانات الاخرى عيب عليكم يامسلمين
ازا رسولكم باامركم انه لاتسبوا دين غيركم حتى لاينسب دينكم وينهان


----------



## خادمة يسوع (8 يوليو 2013)

هذا الحكي لو افترضنا انه نبيك حق
بس هو مش حق حتى نصدق كلامه
على كلا لك دينك ولي ديني والله الفاصل بيننا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 يوليو 2013)

*آه طبعا فيه نبوة عن محمد

إنت بتتكلم إزاى ؟؟؟

كيف تجرؤ ؟؟؟

سورى 

أقصد إنذار مش نبوة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أحب أشارك بالموضوع دا


هل محمد هو ضد المسيح أم ننتظر آخر ؟؟ 

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يوليو 2013)

> فرضا نبى الإسلام كاذب لماذا لم يهلك ؟؟
> أظن هذا سؤال يحق لنا ان نسأله


دعني أرد على سؤالك بسؤال لا تعرف إجابته وأنت بهذا المنطق الضعيف،، إذن هل هلك من تطلقون عليه "مسيلمة الكذاب" مدعي النبوة (كما تلقبوه)؟ 

فإما هو نبي حق، وبالتالي فانتم في ضلال لانكم لا تؤمنون به بل تكذبونه، وإما أنه كاذب وبالتالي فينبغي -حسب فهمك- أن يهلكه الله، فلو تقول انه قد هلك، فأخبرنا كيف هلك؟ ولا أقصد الموت بالطبع لأن رسولك نفسه مات!


----------



## amgd beshara (8 يوليو 2013)

> أشعياء
> 42: 1 هوذا عبدي الذي اعضده مختاري الذي سرت به نفسي وضعت روحي عليه فيخرج الحق للامم
> 42: 2 لا يصيح و لا يرفع و لا يسمع في الشارع صوته
> 42: 3 قصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف و فتيلة خامدة لا يطفئ الى الامان يخرج الحق​ 42: 4 لا يكل و لا ينكسر حتى يضع الحق في الارض و تنتظر الجزائر شريعته


يقول القمص سرجيوس : [ *ربما كان لهم شبه العذر حين اتخذوا ايات من الكتاب المقدس التي تتحدث عن حرب و قتال لان نبي الاسلام كان قتال و رجل حرب 
لكن ان يطبقوا هذه الايات علي نبي الاسلام فهذا هو النصب بعينه و لو كان   بحث قليلا لاضطر ان يخلع هذا اللباس عن محمد و يعتذر عن جهله الشديد لانها   لا تتفق مع حقيقة نبي الاسلام و لا مع سيرته*] 

فقد قصف رقابا و اطفأ حياة الكثيرين ممن حاربهم
و لم يقصف حياة البشر فحسب بل حرق و قطع نخيل الذين حاربهم و هو قوت و طعام البلاد التي فتحها 

كما جاء في( صحيح البخاري ج 3 ص 11 )
حدثنا ادم حدثنا الليث ابن نافع عن ابن عمر قال :
حرق رسول الله نخل بني النضير و قطع وهي البويرة فنادوه من الحصون يا محمد لقد كنت تنهي عن الفساد و تعيبه و من صنعه . فما   بال قطع النخيل و تحريقها اهو فساد ام اصلاح .. فارتاب بعض اصحابه بجواز   هذا الفعل و تأثروا من اعتراض بني النضير . قيل فنزلت الاية  
 (مَا قَطَعْتُم مِّن لِّينَةٍ أَوْ تَرَكْتُمُوهَا قَائِمَةً عَلَى أُصُولِهَا فَبِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَلِيُخْزِيَ الْفَاسِقِينَ) الحشر 4

و قال ايضا :
عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما ، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( أمرت أن أقاتل الناس ،   حتى يشهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله ، وأن محمدا رسول الله ، ويقيموا الصلاة ،   ويؤتوا الزكاة ، فإذا فعلوا ذلك عصموا مني دماءهم وأموالهم إلا بحق  الإسلام  ، وحسابهم على الله تعالى ) رواه البخاري ومسلم .

و قال :
بعثت بين يدي الساعة بالسيف حتى يعبد الله وحده لا شريك له وجعل رزقي تحت ظل رمحي وجعل الذلة والصغار على من خالف أمري ومن تشبه بقوم فهو منهم
الراوي: عبدالله بن عمر - خلاصة الدرجة: إسناده صحيح - المحدث: أحمد شاكر - المصدر: مسند أحمد -  7/122

 و هتف في الشوارع و القري قائلا :
كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِتَالُ وَهُوَ كُرْهٌ لَكُمْ   وَعَسَى أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَعَسَى أَنْ   تُحِبُّوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ شَرٌّ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا   تَعْلَمُونَ
(البقرة 216).
وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ
(البقرة 244).
يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ حَرِّضِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلَى   الْقِتَالِ إِنْ يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ عِشْرُونَ صَابِرُونَ يَغْلِبُوا   مِائَتَيْنِ وَإِنْ يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ مِائَةٌ يَغْلِبُوا أَلْفًا مِنَ   الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لَا يَفْقَهُونَ
(الأنفال 65).
قَاتِلُوهُمْ يُعَذِّبْهُمُ اللَّهُ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ وَيُخْزِهِمْ وَيَنْصُرْكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَيَشْفِ صُدُورَ قَوْمٍ مُؤْمِنِينَ
(التوبة 14).

و هل وضع محمد الحق في الارض ام لا تزال شريعته محصورة في اضيق دائرة في اسيا و شمال افريقيا 
و ها قد مضي علي ظهور شريعته 15 قرنا و جزائر البحار لم تعتنق شريعته 

اذا لا تصح ابدا هذة النبؤة بأي حال ان تكون علي نبي المسلمين 

فمن هو عبد الرب المذكور في هذة النبؤة :

ان كلمة عبد الرب لها معان كثيرة 
ففي بعض الاحيان تأتي بمعني شعب اسرائيل 
و في احيان اخري تأتي بمعني اتقياء الرب 
و في احيان تأتي بمعني السيد المسيح

و لا عجب ان لقب عبد ينطبق علي السيد المسيح فمكتوب عنه 
لَكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذاً صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِراً فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ
(فيليبي2/7)
كما ذكر ذلك عنه القديس متي البشير فيقول 
لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِإِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ   الْقَائِلِ: 18«هُوَذَا فَتَايَ الَّذِي اخْتَرْتُهُ، حَبِيبِي الَّذِي   سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي. أَضَعُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْبِرُ الأُمَمَ   بِالْحَقِّ. 19لاَ يُخَاصِمُ وَلاَ يَصِيحُ، وَلاَ يَسْمَعُ أَحَدٌ فِي   الشَّوَارِعِ صَوْتَهُ. 20قَصَبَةً مَرْضُوضَةً لاَ يَقْصِفُ، وَفَتِيلَةً   مُدَخِّنَةً لاَ يُطْفِئُ، حَتَّى يُخْرِجَ الْحَقَّ إِلَى النُّصْرَةِ.   21وَعَلَى اسْمِهِ يَكُونُ رَجَاءُ الأُمَمِ». 
مت 12 : 17 -21

الي الامان يخرج الحق 
تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ، وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ
مت 11 : 28
قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ
يو 14 : 6

الذي اعضده
لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ، كَذَلِكَ أَعْطَى الاِبْنَ أَيْضاً أَنْ تَكُونَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ، 
يو 5 : 26

سرت به نفسي
وَفِيمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ إِذَا سَحَابَةٌ نَيِّرَةٌ   ظَلَّلَتْهُمْ، وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّحَابَةِ قَائِلاً: «هَذَا هُوَ ابْنِي   الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ. لَهُ اسْمَعُوا».
مت 17 : 5

لا يكل و لا ينكسر
لم يكل السيد و لم ينكسر امام تجارب ابليس و لا من تعييرات الفريسيين و لا من الموت بل تمم مقاصدة في عمل الفداء و اسس كنيسته و وضع الحق في الارض
 و كلمة الحق تتضمن التعليم الحقيقي و سر الله الذي كان مكتوما منذ الازل




> والمسيح لم يأت بشريعة جديدة بل جاء مكملا للناموس


تكميل الناموس هو شريعه جديده لكنها لم تلغي الشريعه القديمه بل تممت مقاصدها


----------



## karimtera (8 يوليو 2013)

Molka Molkan قال:


> دعني أرد على سؤالك بسؤال لا تعرف إجابته وأنت بهذا المنطق الضعيف،، إذن هل هلك من تطلقون عليه "مسيلمة الكذاب" مدعي النبوة (كما تلقبوه)؟
> 
> فإما هو نبي حق، وبالتالي فانتم في ضلال لانكم لا تؤمنون به بل تكذبونه، وإما أنه كاذب وبالتالي فينبغي -حسب فهمك- أن يهلكه الله، فلو تقول انه قد هلك، فأخبرنا كيف هلك؟ ولا أقصد الموت بالطبع لأن رسولك نفسه مات!



لماذا تحبطنى من البداية يا صديقى دعنى أحاول 
أولا يجب عليك ان ترد على سؤالى بإجابة ثم تبدأ بسؤال أخر هذا هو الطبيعى 
أما منطقى فأنا لا اعترف ألا بكتابك المقدس لذا انا لست أؤمن بأن الله يهلك الكاذب
لكنى قلت ذلك من باب أن احاورك بما تصدق ( قل هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين )
أما أنا إذا فعلت كما فعلت انت فسأقول لك
(مسيلمة الكذاب ) كذاب فينبغى - حسب فهمك - ان يهلكه الله 
( نبى الإسلام ) كذاب أيضا - حسب فهمك - فينبغى ان يهلكه الله إما فأنتم فى ضلال
leasantr
و لكن هذا المنطق فى الحوار لا يستقيم رد أولا على سؤالى و بعد ذلك يمكنك السؤال

***قلة أدب***
..............
لقد هزمت قوات خالد بن الوليد رضى الله عنه قوات مسيلمة الكذاب
فى معركة اليمامة أيام الخليفة أبو بكر رضى الله عنه
و مات على يد وحشى بن حرب رضى الله عنه قاتل حمزة رضى الله عنه الذى أسلم بعد
قتله لحمزة رضى الله عنه
................
أما عن لماذا لم يهلكه الله فأنت أجب - حسب منطقك أنت - فأنا لا أؤمن بصحة كتابك
و الحمد لله رب العالمين .
​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (8 يوليو 2013)

karimtera قال:


> أما عن لماذا لم يهلكه الله فأنت أجب - حسب منطقك أنت - فأنا لا أؤمن بصحة كتابك
> و الحمد لله رب العالمين .
> ​


ألم أجيبك ؟ راجع المشاركة رقم#*15* 

لا تؤمن بصحة كتابي وجاي تدور على نبؤات لرسولك الله المستعان


----------



## karimtera (8 يوليو 2013)

****تشتيت****


----------



## karimtera (8 يوليو 2013)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> ألم أجيبك ؟ راجع المشاركة رقم#*15*
> 
> لا تؤمن بصحة كتابي وجاي تدور على نبؤات لرسولك الله المستعان



نعم انا لا أؤمن بصحة كتابك كما تكذب انت القران الكريم 
نعم جئت ابحث عن نبؤة و وجدت ولكن انا مهما جئت لك بنبؤة فسوف تجد طريقا ما للهروب منها
جئت ابحث عن نبؤة لإنك أغلقت جميع مدارك عقلك على كتابك و كذبت كل شئ عاداه
فإن المسلم يستطيع ان يقنعك بأكثر من طريقة 
إعجازات عدة فى القران تاريخى و عددى و علمى و أكثر مما تتخيل
و لكن هذا قرارك إن شئت ان تؤمن امنت و إن لم ترد كذبت حتى لو جئت لك بالقمر

فانا اقول محمد نبى حسب كتابى
و عيسى ليس رب و الكتاب المقدس ليس كلام الله
و انت تقول القران ليس كلام الله و عيسى رب و محمد كاذب 
فما الخلاص إذا سنظل نتحاور طويلا إلى ان يثبت ان كتاب من الإثنين ليس كلام الله 
:scenic:​


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يوليو 2013)

> أولا يجب عليك ان ترد على سؤالى بإجابة ثم تبدأ بسؤال أخر هذا هو الطبيعى



لا، لا يجب هذا، فأن كان طرحك مستند على منطق خاطيء، فمن الخطأ الإسترار في المناقشة في خطأك..



> أما منطقى فأنا لا اعترف ألا بكتابك المقدس لذا انا لست أؤمن بأن الله يهلك الكاذب


ما أنا عارف، دا أمر بديهي كونك مسلم، لكن انا مش بتكلم بصفتك مسلم، أنا بتكلم بصفتك هاتاخد نفس المقياس اللي انت أخدته ده..
أن لو النبي ده حقيقي، هايسيبه ولا يهلكه، ولو كاذب هايهلكه، فانا بسألك أنت في خلال النص اللي انت بتستشهد بيه!!



> (مسيلمة الكذاب ) كذاب فينبغى - حسب فهمك - ان يهلكه الله
> ( نبى الإسلام ) كذاب أيضا - حسب فهمك - فينبغى ان يهلكه الله إما فأنتم فى ضلال


لماذا لم تكمل؟
إذن وصلنا إلى أنكم لا تؤمنون بمسيلمة في حين أن نفس الشرط الذي وضعته أنت -حسب فهمك- لم يتحقق للطرفان، فطالما تأخذ هذا الفهم، على رسول الإسلام، فخذه على مسيلمة، وبالتالي فما تستشهد به يدعوك للإيمان أولا بمسيلمه لأنه وفقا لفهم لم يهلك!



> لقد هزمت قوات خالد بن الوليد رضى الله عنه قوات مسيلمة الكذاب
> فى معركة اليمامة أيام الخليفة أبو بكر رضى الله عنه
> و مات على يد وحشى بن حرب رضى الله عنه قاتل حمزة رضى الله عنه الذى أسلم بعد
> قتله لحمزة رضى الله عنه


لم أرى أنك تعتبر هذا إهلاكا!!
هل تعتبر قتله إهلاكا؟

ألم أقل لك ألا تتحدث عن الموت لأنه ماته رسولك أيضاً؟



> أما عن لماذا لم يهلكه الله فأنت أجب - حسب منطقك أنت - فأنا لا أؤمن بصحة كتابك


هذا حسب فهمك أنت للنص، فكما رأينا أنه لا يستقيم في هذا التفسير الذي فسرته به..


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يوليو 2013)

> نعم جئت ابحث عن نبؤة و وجدت ولكن انا مهما جئت لك بنبؤة فسوف تجد طريقا ما للهروب منها


كاذب، لم ولن ولا تجد، فهذا تحدي مني لأي مسلم (نصراني) أن يجد ما يدعي انه نبوة لرسول الإسلام!


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يوليو 2013)

> أشعياء
> 42: 1 هوذا عبدي الذي اعضده مختاري الذي سرت به نفسي وضعت روحي عليه فيخرج الحق للامم
> 42: 2 لا يصيح و لا يرفع و لا يسمع في الشارع صوته
> 42: 3 قصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف و فتيلة خامدة لا يطفئ الى الامان يخرج الحق​ 42: 4 لا يكل و لا ينكسر حتى يضع الحق في الارض و تنتظر الجزائر شريعته


*بعيدا ان يسوع المسيح بنفسه قد نسب النبوة لنفسه وجعل نفسه محورها كمتممها وهذا يغلق باب السفسطة الفارغة الا انه واضح وضوح العيان لقارئى الفكر اليهودى عن المسيا المنتظر ان هذة النبوة فى الفكر اليهودى هى نبوة مسيانية بحتة تتحقق بمجئ المسيا ابن داود ففى المدراش على المزامير تعليقا على المزمور 132 " ** اقسم الرب لداود بالحق لا يرجع عنه من ثمرة بطنك اجعل على                  كرسيك " قال **and Thy truth being the Messiah, son of David, as is written “The Lord hath sworn in truth unto David; He will not turn from it: of the fruit of thy body will I set upon thy throne

**ويكمل فى نفس سياق العبارة السابقة ويرد نبوة اشعياء " هوذا عبدى " عن المسيا ابن داود **and speaks of the second redeemer in the verse Behold My servant whom I uphold


نهاية لمطاف عبد يهوه او فتى يهوه الذى اختاره ووضع روحه القدوس عليه فى نهر الاردن ومسحه كمسيا ابدى ليخرج الحق للامم هو المسيا ابن داود الذى اتى قبل محمد ب 6 قرون ومسح بروح يهوه ك "المسيح الرب " وليس رسول قريش الذى لم يمسح بروح الله ولم يدعى مسيا ولا غيره  * http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1​ http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1​ http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1


----------



## سرجيوُس (9 يوليو 2013)

> لماذا لا تؤمنون به إذا ؟؟؟


المسيح يكفى





> أشعياء
> 
> 42: 1 هوذا عبدي الذي اعضده مختاري الذي سرت به نفسي وضعت روحي عليه فيخرج الحق للامم
> 
> ...


ومين قال لك ان هذا الكلام عن نبى الاسلام؟؟؟هل رجعت لاى مفسر يهودى او مسيحى؟؟فالجميع يهود ومسيحيين يتفقون على تلك النبؤة انها تخص المسيح

ولنقسم هذا الامر الى ثلاث نقاط
1-هوذا عبدى......
2-سرت به نفسى
3-لا يصيح ولا يسمع احد صوته
4-قصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف
ولنبداء :ـ
من هو هذا العبد؟
H5650
עבד 
עֶבֶד ‎ ‛ebed 
_eh‘-bed _
From  *5647a servant*_: _[bond-] *servant*, (man-) *servant*.
  فهل كان خادم؟وهل اطلق على نبى الاسلام انه كان يخدم الرب فى اى كتاب؟
فهل لُقب المسيح بهذا الامر؟لنقراء
"  اَلَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ  يَكُونَ مُعَادِلًا لِلَّهِ. لَكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذًا صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ،  صَائِرًا فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ" (في2/6-7)،
فاول نقطة تنتهى بان العبد هو المسيح والنبؤة مسيانية
___________________

2-سرت به نفسى
المسيح هو الذى قيل عنه انه سرت به نفسى فنقراء

 *[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]إنجيل**[FONT=&quot]متى[/FONT]3[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: 17[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]وَصَوْتٌ   مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ قَائِلاً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: « [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هذَا هُوَ ابْني الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]».[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]إنجيل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]متى[/FONT]17[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: 5[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]وَفِيمَا   هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ إِذَا سَحَابَةٌ نَيِّرَةٌ ظَلَّلَتْهُمْ، وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ   السَّحَابَةِ قَائِلاً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: «[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هذَا هُوَ ابْني الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لَهُ اسْمَعُوا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]».[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]رسالة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بطرس الرسول الثانية[/FONT]1[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: 17[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]لأَنَّهُ   أَخَذَ مِنَ اللهِ الآبِ كَرَامَةً وَمَجْدًا، إِذْ أَقْبَلَ عَلَيْهِ صَوْتٌ   كَهذَا مِنَ الْمَجْدِ الأَسْنَى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: «[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي أَنَا سُرِرْتُ بِهِ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]».[/FONT]*
وثانى نقطة تنتهى بان من اسر الاب هو المسيح
______________________

3-لا يصيح ولا يسمع احد صوته
4-قصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف
ولكى ننسف هذا الفكر الشرير من الاصل نقراء[FONT=&quot](متي12/14-21).
[/FONT]

*14 فَلَمَّا خَرَجَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ تَشَاوَرُوا عَلَيْهِ لِكَيْ يُهْلِكُوهُ،*
*15 فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ وَانْصَرَفَ مِنْ هُنَاكَ. وَتَبِعَتْهُ جُمُوعٌ كَثِيرَةٌ فَشَفَاهُمْ جَمِيعًا.*
*16 وَأَوْصَاهُمْ أَنْ لاَ يُظْهِرُوهُ،*
*17 لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِإِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ الْقَائِلِ:؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ايه
*
* لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِإِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ الْقَائِلِ:
*مين
* لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِإِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ الْقَائِلِ:
*[/FONT]قول تانى
* لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِإِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ الْقَائِلِ:
عييييييييييييييييد
** لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِإِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ الْقَائِلِ:
* *18 «هُوَذَا فَتَايَ الَّذِي اخْتَرْتُهُ، حَبِيبِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ  بِهِ نَفْسِي. أَضَعُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْبِرُ الأُمَمَ بِالْحَقِّ.*
*19 لاَ يُخَاصِمُ وَلاَ يَصِيحُ، وَلاَ يَسْمَعُ أَحَدٌ فِي الشَّوَارِعِ صَوْتَهُ.*
*20 قَصَبَةً مَرْضُوضَةً لاَ يَقْصِفُ، وَفَتِيلَةً مُدَخِّنَةً لاَ يُطْفِئُ، حَتَّى يُخْرِجَ الْحَقَّ إِلَى النُّصْرَةِ.*
*21 وَعَلَى اسْمِهِ يَكُونُ رَجَاءُ الأُمَمِ».*
عاوز تانى؟


----------



## سرجيوُس (9 يوليو 2013)

> karimtera



ما دخل ادم وشجرة المعرفة بالموضوع؟



> حسنا اكمل ردك لماذا لم يمت لماذا لم يقتله الله و يهلكه سريعا ؟؟
> و سوف ارد بعدها


:fun_lol: ما علاقة هذا بالموضوع





> نعم انا اعلم إنى ليس لى ذلك و لكن ربك هو من قال ذلك
> هو من قال *ويقول  							الله في سفر التثنية 18:20  							  "وأما  							النبي الذي يتجبر فينطق  							باسمي بما لم آمره به أو يتكلم باسم آلهة أخرى  							فإنه حتما  							يموت"
> **"لذلك  							هكذا قال الرب عن الأنبياء  							الذين  							يتنبأون باسمي و أنا لم أرسلهم ..... يفنى أولئك  							الأنبياء*"
> (سفر إرميا 15:14
> ...


وماذا عن
مسيلم الكذاب  والأسود العنسي وظليحة بن خويلد الاسدى
فليس الامر بان من يتدعى النبؤة يموت فى التو واللحظة بل المقصود معنى اخر لا مجال له هنا الان
وعليك فى سؤالك لماذا لم يهلك فعليك بالقسم الاسلامى وتفتح موضوع موت الرسول

*
*

*
*


----------



## سرجيوُس (9 يوليو 2013)

انا فاول مشاركة عارف ان فيه واحد حنكوش هيجى يكلمنى فى صحة الكتاب ويسيب الموضوع الاصلى


> و موضوع انى اجد فى كتابك ما يدل على صدقى فإن هذا غير منطقى فأنا لا أؤمن بصحة كتابك
> و كذلك انت هل يمكن لى انا اقول لك هات لى دليل من القران ان عيسى عليه السلام هو ابن الله
> هذا ليس عادلا و لكن فى موضوع اكتب لكم كتابا هذا أيضا دليل على إكتمال  الدين لإن محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم لم يكن سيكتب قران  .. بل كان سيكتب  حديثاذ


امال انت داخل تعمل ايه فالموضوع دا؟
جاى تهزر؟
كفى عبقرية فالموضوع عن
 _هل هناك نبؤة وردت فى الكتاب المقدس تُشير الى نبى الاسلام؟
عندك نبؤة ابعتهالى معندكش اركن على جنب

_http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=200914


----------



## سرجيوُس (9 يوليو 2013)

karimtera قال:


> > نعم انا لا أؤمن بصحة كتابك كما تكذب انت القران الكريم
> 
> 
> مش موضوعنا
> ...


----------



## سرجيوُس (9 يوليو 2013)

ويبقى السؤال القائل
 1-هل هناك نبؤة وردت فى الكتاب المقدس تُشير الى نبى الاسلام؟
2-هل هناك نبؤة وردت فى الكتاب المقدس تُشير الى نبى الاسلام؟
 3-هل هناك نبؤة وردت فى الكتاب المقدس تُشير الى نبى الاسلام؟
 4-هل هناك نبؤة وردت فى الكتاب المقدس تُشير الى نبى الاسلام؟


----------



## سرجيوُس (9 يوليو 2013)

مناقشة الاخ ياسر الجندى فى توقيعه


----------



## same7na_2 (9 يوليو 2013)

لا يستطيع اي مسلم أن يصمد أمام أي تحدي فهو عندما يعرض الشبهة يظن أنه يستطيع هدم المسيحية و لكن السيد المسيح وعد أن " أبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها " ووعد أيضًا " ها أنا معكم كل الأيام و إلى إنقضاء الدهر " 
و نحن نشكر الذي يلقوا الشبهات التي تدفعنا إلى البحث أكثر في نصوص الكتاب المقدس و نرد الرد الذي يفحمهم 
" لستم أنتم المتكلمين بل روح أبيكم الذي يتكلم فيكم "
" ها أنا أعطيكم فمًا و حكمة لا يستطيع جميع معانديكم أن يقاوموها أو يناقضوها "​


----------



## أَمَة (9 يوليو 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أشعياء​
> 
> 42: 1 هوذا عبدي الذي اعضده مختاري الذي سرت به نفسي وضعت روحي عليه فيخرج الحق للامم​
> 42: 2 لا يصيح و لا يرفع و لا يسمع في الشارع صوته​
> ...


 
لم يبقَ لي ردا بعد أن كفوا ووفوا بردودهم كل من الإخوة *يوحنا المصري *في *(*#*23**)* وِ *Apostle.**Paul* في *(*#*30**)* و*سرجيوس* *(*#*31**) ،* ولكن لي سؤالا أرجو من الأخ *ياسر* الرد عليه.

لماذا سلطت الضور على أشعياء و تنتظر الجزائر شريعته ؟وكأن لسان حالك يقول شيئا ما لا تريد الإقضاح عنه لسبب ما كأن تكون غير متأكد أو تخاف سماع الرد عليه.....


----------



## سرجيوُس (9 يوليو 2013)

وامعان فى الفحت نقراء


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 يوليو 2013)

الكتاب المقدس صحيح بنسبة مليون%
لانه كلام الرب الذى لا يزول ابدا
ولكن تخاريف المسلمين شىء  يجب لا نلتفت اليهم
ابدا


----------



## سرجيوُس (9 يوليو 2013)

هذا تفسير كل من اليهود والمسيحيين شرقيين وغربيين
التفسيرالتطبيقى


ملاحظات:

إش 42 : 1-4  
 تقتبس هذه الأعداد في (مت 12: 18-21) إشارة إلى المسيح، فالعبد المختار يكشف عن صفات اللطف والتشجيع والعدل والحق. فعندما تشعر بالانكسار والانسحاق أو بالفشل في حياتك الروحية، فالله لن يدوسك أو يطوح بك جانبا كشيء لا فائدة منه، بل سيمسك بك بلطف. وما أشد حاجة العالم الآن إلى هذه الصفات التي تبديها محبة الله! وبمعونة روح الله نستطيع أن نبدي مثل هذه المشاعر للناس حولنا، فنعكس صلاح الله وأمانته لهم.  

إش 42 : 1-9  
 تسمى هذه الأعداد أحيانا بأنشودة العبد، وهي عن المسيا العبد، وليست عن العبد كورش (الموصوف في الفصل الحادي والأربعين). فكثيرا ما يوصف كل من إسرائيل والمسيا بالعبد. فإسرائيل، كعبد الله، كان عليه أن يأتي بالعالم إلى معرفة الله، والمسيا، يسوع، هو الذي تمم العمل، وعر ف العالم بالله.
_______________________________

شواهد:

مت 3 : 16-17 فَلَمَّا تَعَمَّدَ يَسُوعُ، صَعِدَ مِنَ الْمَاءِ فِي الْحَالِ، وَإِذَا السَّمَاوَاتُ قَدِ ان ...  

.Isa 42:1 (متى بول)
ISAIAH CHAPTER 42 

The person and office of Christ appointed by the Father. Isa 42:1-9. A new song to God for his gospel among the Gentiles, Isa 42:10-16. The idolatry of the heathen, and obstinacy of the Jews, Isa 42:17-25. 

 The prophet, having in the former chapter detected the vanity of idols, by their gross ignorance of future things, and having given one eminent instance of God’s certain foreknowledge of things to come, in the prediction of the destruction of Babylon, and the deliverance of the Jews out of it by Cyrus, he now addeth another more eminent and remote example of it, and foretelleth the coming of the Messiah, and several great effects or consequences thereof; which he rather doth, because this was the person by whom the idols were to be utterly abolished, as was foretold, Isa 2:18, compared with Isa 42:2-4, and as it fell out in the event; this having been observed not only by Christians, but even by the learned heathens, not without astonishment, that at that time when Christ came into the world idols were generally struck dumb, and the oracles ceased. My servant; the person of whom he here speaketh is by some supposed to be Cyrus, and by others Isaiah himself, and by others the people of the Jews. But the most and best interpreters understand this place of Christ. And although I am sensible that some learned men have done wrong to the sacred text, and to the Christian cause, by expounding some places of Christ without sufficient evidence, yet this is one of the many places in this prophecy which cannot without manifest violence be applied to any other; which is so evident, that not only the generality of Christians, but divers of the most learned Jews, understand it of the Messiah, and of him alone; and pass a severe censure upon their brethren that expound it of any other person, and affirm that they are smitten with blindness in this matter. Moreover this place is expressly interpreted of Christ, Mat 12:18, &c.; and to him, and to him only, all the particulars here following do truly and evidently belong, as we shall see. 

Whom I uphold;  whom I will assist and enable to do and suffer all those things which belong to his office to do. 

Mine elect;  chosen by me to this great work of mediation and redemption, to which he is said to be sealed and sent, Joh 6:27,29, and predestinated, 1Pe 1:20, and chosen of God, 1Pe 2:4. 

Delighteth;  or, as this same word is oft rendered, is well-pleased, both for himself and for all his people, being fully satisfied with that sacrifice which he shall offer up to me. 

I have put my Spirit upon him;  I have furnished him with that abundance and eminency of gifts and graces which are necessary for the discharge of his high and hard employment. 

Shall bring forth;  shall publish or show, as this word is translated, Mat 12:18; shall bring to light what before was hid in his breast, or in his Father’s bosom. 

Judgment: this word is very ambiguous, and elsewhere is put for punishment, which cannot be meant here, because the whole context speaks of his mercy and sweetness, and not of his severity; but here it is clearly put for God’s law, as this very word is expounded here below, Isa 42:4, and as it is frequently used in the Holy Scriptures, as Psa 119, and elsewhere: which also best agrees with the bringing forth or publishing of it here mentioned, publication being necessarily required and constantly used about laws. And this interpretation is confirmed by the following words, 

to the Gentiles. For the great things which Christ published unto all the world, both Jews and Gentiles, was nothing else but the law, and will, and counsel of God concerning man’s salvation, and the way and means of obtaining it. 

To the Gentiles;  not only to the Jews, to whom the knowledge of God’s laws had been hitherto appropriated, but to the heathen’ nations of the world. 
++++++++++++++++++++++++
Isa 42:1 (أدم كلارك)

Behold my servant, whom I uphold - אתמך בו  ethmach bo, on whom I lean. Alluding to the custom of kings leaning on the arm of their most beloved and faithful servant. All, both Jews and Christians, agree, that the seven first verses of this chapter belong to Christ. Now, as they are evidently a continuation of the prophecy in the preceding chapter, that prophecy cannot belong to Cyrus, but to Christ.
He shall bring forth judgment to the Gentiles “He shall publish judgment to the nations” - Four MSS. two ancient, add the conjunction ומשפט  vemishpat. See Mat 12:18.
The word משפט  mishpat, judgment, like צדקה  tsedakah, righteousness, is taken in a great latitude of signification. It means rule, form, order, model, plan; rule of right, or of religion; an ordinance, institution; judicial process, cause, trial, sentence, condemnation, acquittal, deliverance, mercy, etc. It certainly means in this place the law to be published by Messiah, the institution of the Gospel.


Isa 42:1 (5 تادرس يعقوب)
الأصحاح الثاني والأربعون
العبد المختار
يحوي هذا الأصحاح إحدى التسابيح الممتعة الخاصة بالسيد المسيح، أو تسابيح عبد يهوه (إش 42: 1-4؛ 49: 1-6؛ 50: 4-9؛ 52: 13؛ 53: 12). 
حاول البعض تطبيق التسبحة التي بين أيدينا على إسرائيل أو على إشعياء وبالأكثر على كورش، لكن من الواضح أنها تخص السيد المسيح نفسه، كما أكد الإنجيليون ذلك (مت 12: 17-21).
1. عبد الرب المختار                 [1-4]. 
2. دعوة عبد الرب                   [5-9]. 
3. التسبحة الجديدة                   [10-13]. 
4. تفريغ للقديم                      [14-17]. 
5. دعوة للشعب الأصم الأعمى       [18-25]. 
1. عبد الرب المختار: 
تُقدم لنا التسبحة هنا شخص العبد المختار الذي هو السيد المسيح بعينه، إذ جاء فيها: 
أولاً: "هوذا عبدي الذي أعضده، مختاري سرت به نفسي" [1]. ليس عجيبًا أن يُدعى المسيا "عبد يهوه" أو "عبد الرب" مع أنه كلمته المولود أزليًا وواحد معه في ذات الجوهر الإلهي، إنما بحبه الإلهي اشتاق أن ينزل إلى عبوديتنا ليحملنا إلى أمجاده، وكنائب عنا أطاع الآب حتى الموت موت الصليب، حتى يُحقق خلاصنا ويُثبتنا فيه فنُحسب مطيعين ونصير موضع سرور الآب (أف 1: 3-5).
إن كان الآب قد اختار ابنه الوحيد ليتمم الخلاص، معلنًا كمال الحب الإلهي، فإننا إذ ندخل فيه وننعم بالعضوية في جسده نصير نحن أيضًا مختارين من الابن موضع حبه وسروره!
كلمة "مختاري" لا تعني اختيار واحد من بين كثيرين إنما تُشير إلى عظمة الآب نحو المسيا. وكما يقول السيد المسيح نفسه: "كما أحبني الآب أحببتكم أنا، اثبتوا في محبتي" (يو 15: 9)؛ "ليكون فيهم الحب الذي أحببتني به وأكون أنا فيهم" (يو 17: 26). هذا الحب تصوره الكلمات: "الذي سرت به نفسي" [1]. فإن كل سرور الآب فيه أزليًا، أُعلن عند عماد السيد وتجليه وخلال مراحل أعماله الخلاصية. 
اقتبس الإنجيلي متى ما ورد هنا في [1-3] كنبوة صريحة عن السيد المسيح (مت 12: 17-21)، مؤكدًا النقاط التالية[427]: 
أ. المختار لتتميم الخلاص. 
ب. فيه سرّ الآب بنا. 
ج. مشتهى الأمم ورجاؤهم. 
د. بالوداعة يهب النصرة. 
هـ. يترفق بكل ضعيف. 
يعلق القديس أغسطينوس على هذا النص بالقول: [تعبير "عبدي" يُشير إلى هيئة العبد حيث أخلى العلي نفسه... أُعطى له الروح القدس وقد أُعلن ذلك في شكل حمامة كما شهد الإنجيلي (يو 1: 32). اخرج الحكم (الحق) للأمم، إذ أعلن لهم ما كان مخفيًا عنهم. في اتضاعه لا يصيح دون أن يتوقف عن إعلان الحق. صوته لم يُسمع، لا يسمعه الذين هم في الخارج، إذ لم يطعه الخارجون عن جسده. لم يقصف اليهود أنفسهم الذين اضطهدوه مع كونهم قصبة مرضوضة فقدت توازنها، ولا اطفأهم مع كونهم فتيلة مدخنة، إذ سامحهم. لقد جاء ليُحكم عليه لا ليُدين[428]]. 
جاء مسيحنا الذي قيل عنه: "مختاري الذي سرت به نفسي" لندرك إننا فيه مختارون من الآب موضع سروره وحبه، وكما يقول الرسول بولس: "مبارك الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي باركنا بكل بركة روحية في السمويات في المسيح، كما اختارنا فيه قبل تأسيس العالم لنكون قديسين وبلا لوم قدامه في المحبة، إذ سبق فعيننا للتبني بيسوع المسيح لنفسه حسب مسرة مشيئة" (أف 1: 3-5). 
ثانيًا: "وضعت روحي عليه" [1]. المسّيا كلمة الآب، الواحد معه والمساوي له في ذات الجوهر، لذا فالروح القدس الذي هو روح الآب هو روح الإبن أيضًا. الروح القدس ليس غريبًا عن الابن، يتمتع به بغير مكيال وبغير انفصال. الروح القدس هو الذي قدّس أحشاء البتول مريم ليُحقق التجسد الإلهي، لم يفارق الابن قط؛ أصعد السيد المسيح إلى الجبل ليدخل في المعركة الحاسمة مع إبليس على جبل التجربة... إنه الروح الذي وهبه لتلاميذه لممارسة العمل الرعوي في المسيح يسوع، وهو الروح الذي وهبه للكنيسة كلها في يوم العنصرة كي يسندها في الشهادة له والعبادة والحياة اليومية. بهذا حقق ما وعد به في أحاديثه الوداعيه (يو 14: 16-18، 26؛ 15: 26؛ 16: 7، 8، 13، 14). وكما يقول القديس أكليمندس الإسكندري: [المربي يخلق الإنسان من تراب، ويجدده بالماء وينميه بالروح[429]]. 
يُحدثنا القديس باسيليوس عن عمل الروح القدس فينا، قائلاً: [بالروح القدس استعدنا سكنانا في الفردوس، صعودنا إلى ملكوت السموات، عودتنا إلى النبوة الإلهية، دالتنا لتسمية الله "أبانا"، اشتراكنا في نعمة المسيح، تسميتنا ابناء النور، حقنا في المجد الأبدي، وبكلمة واحدة حصولنا على ملء البركة في هذا الدهر وفي الدهر الآتي[430]].
ثالثًا: "فيخرج الحق للأمم" [1]. إن كان الرب قد أدّب الأمم لكنه جاء إليهم بكونه "الحق" كي يقبلوه في حياتهم سّر خلاص أبدي، إذ يقول: "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة، ليس أحد يأتي إلى الآب إلاَّ بي" (يو 14: 6). 
v   يسكن المسيح في الإنسان الداخلي كما يقول الرسول (أف 3: 16-17)، فإنه إليه ينسب رؤية الحق، حيث قال: "أنا هو الحق" (يو 14: 6)[431]. 
v   هو نفسه الحياة، وهو نفسه الحق. ليأتِ ويُخلصنا... ليعزل الحنطة عن الزوان[432]!
القديس أغسطينوس
v   أصرخ بصوت هادئ وساكن قائلاً: أيها المخفي فيّ والمستتر، أظهر فيّ سرك المخفي، اكشف ليّ حسنك الذي هو داخلي. يا من بناني هيكلاً لسكناه، ظللني بغمامة مجدك داخل هيكلك. 
الشيخ الروحاني[433]
رابعًا: "لا يصيح ولا يرفع ولا يُسمع في الشارع صوته" [2]. فقـد جاء يعلن 
صوت الحب العملي الهادئ خلال البذل حتى الصليب؛ منبره الصليب، وكلماته هي جراحات جسده الناطقة بالحب. 
جاء إلينا كلمة الله ليُعلمنا حياة العمل الحق النابع عن الحب مع سكون النفس وهدوئها فيه عوض الانشغال بالكلمات الكثيرة البّراقة والمظاهر الخارجية المخادعة. علمنا الكلمة الإلهي كيف نتكلم بالحب والحياة العملية فيتجلى هو فينا! 
v   إن كنت صامتًا يكون لك سلام أينما عشت. 
الأب بيامون[434]
v   كثيرًا ما تكلمت وندمت، وأما عن السكوت فلم أندم قط. 
القديس أرسانيوس
خامسًا: "قصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف، وفتيلة خامدة لا يطفئ، إلى الأمان يخرج الحق" [3]. 
جاء مسيحنا إلى النفوس المحطمة لكي يبعث فيها الرجاء، لا يجرح مشاعر الخطاة ولا يداهنهم. ينطق بالحق مع الحب حتى يضمد كل جرح ملتهب، ويسند كل نفس متعبة. 
v   تحنن يسوع علينا حتى لا يخيفنا منه بل يدعونا إليه؛ جاء في وداعة وفي اتضاع... وبهذا قال: "تعالوا إليّ يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم" (مت 11: 28). بهذا أنعشنا الرب ولم يغلق علينا أو يطردنا...
v   يجب أن نعرف أن الله إله رحمة، يميل إلى العفو لا إلى القسوة، لذلك قيل: "أُريد رحمة لا ذبيحة" (هو 6: 6)...
v   عندما ترفض قبول التوبة، إنما بذلك تقول: "لن يدخل في فندقنا جريح، ولا يُشفي أحد في كنيستنا. إننا لا نهتم بالمرضى، فنحن كلنا أصحاء، ولسنا في حاجة إلى طبيب، لأنه هو نفسه قال: "لا يحتاج الأصحاء إلى طبيب بل المرضى".
v   لترسل يارب إلى شوارع المدينة، ولتجمع الصالح والطالح، ولتُدخل إلى كنيستك الضعفاء والعمي والعرج (لو 14: 21). مرّ يارب أن يمتلئ بيتك، محضرًا إياهم (الخطاة) إلى وليمتك، لأنك أنت تخلق من يتبعك عندما تدعوه... 
v   ليته لا يخف أحد من الهلاك، مهما كانت حالته، ومهما كان سقوطه، فسيمر على السامري الصالح الذي للإنجيل، ونجده نازلاً من أورشليم إلى أريحا... هذا السامري الصالح هو رمز السيد المسيح حارس الأرواح، لن يتركك إنما يتحنن عليك ويشفيك. السامري (= حارس) الصالح لم يترك من كان ملقى بين حيّ وميت، لأنه رأى فيه نسمات حياة، فترجى شفاءه. 
القديس كبريانوس[435]
سادسًا: "لا يكل ولا ينكسر حتى يضع الحق في الأرض وتنتظر الجزائر شريعته" [4]. 
أتسم مسيحنا بالحب العملي والوداعة، في محبته يفتح أبواب الرجاء أمام الخطاة مهما بلغت شرورهم. على خلاف الإنسان الذي يقسو على أخيه ويحسب نفسه أبر منه، ويغلق الباب أمام كثيرين. هذا الحب الإلهي الوديع يرافقه عمل إلهي بلا توقف حتى الموت موت الصليب، وفي هذا لم ينكسر بل تمجد بالقيامة، وأعلن الحق بتحقيق الخلاص. 
يُحاول بعض الدارسين أن يفسروا كلمة "الجزائر" هنا بأنها أوربا أو الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية أو أستراليا[436]. 
2. دعوة عبد الرب: 
الله في حبه خلق السموات والأرض من أجل الإنسان [5]، وها هو يدعو الإبن الذي صار إنسانًا ليقيمه عهدًا للشعب ونورًا للأمم [6]، يفتح البصيرة الداخلية لمعاينة ملكوت الله، ويحرر المأسورين في سجن الظلمة الأبدي ليعيشوا في حرية مجد أولاد الله [7].
ماذا تعني دعوة عبد الرب "عهدًا" ؟ بكونه ابن الله الذي صار ابنا للإنسان أمكنه مصالحة الآب مع البشرية في جسم بشريته، فيه رأى الآب البشرية قد تقدست وتأهلت للنبوة له فأعلن أبوته الأبدية نحوها في ابنه وحيد الجنس، وفيه رأت البشرية حب الآب الذي بذل ابنه الوحيد من أجل خلاصها لتجد لها نصيبًا في الحضن الأبوي. هذا هو العهد الذي أقيم في المسيح يسوع، والذي ختمه بدمه الثمين على خشبة الصليب. لهذا دُعي "ملاك العهد" (ملا 3: 1). 
حاول تريفو اليهودي أن يفسر ما ورد هنا عن العهد ونور الأمم انهما يخصا الشريعة الموسوية، وقد ردّ عليه الشهيد يوستين قائلاً: [بأنه لو كانت الشريعة قادرة أن تهب استنارة للأمم وللذين يستلمونها فما الحاجة للحديث عن عهد جديد؟ لكن حيث سبق أن أعلن الله مقدمًا أنه يُقدم عهدًا جديدًا وشريعة أبدية ووصية أبدية فلا يُفهم هذا عن الشريعة القديمة بل عن المسيح والذين يؤمنون به أي عنا نحن الذين كنا من الأمم وتمتعنا بالاستنارة. يقول الرب: "في وقت القبول استجبتك وفي يوم الخلاص أعنتك، فأحفظك وأجعلك عهدًا للشعب لاقامة الأرض لتمليك أملاك البراري" (إش 49: 8). ما هو ميراث (تمليك) المسيح؟ أليسوا الأمم؟ ما هو عهد الله إلاَّ السيد المسيح؟ كما جاء في موضع آخر" أنت ابني وأنا اليوم ولدتك، اسألني فأعطيك الأمم ميراثًا لك وسلطانك (ممتلكاتك) إلى أقصى الأرض" (مز 2: 7)[437]. 
مرة أخرى يعلق الشهيد يوستين على القول الإلهي: "أنا الرب هذا إسمي ومجدي لا أعطيه لآخر ولا تسبيحي للمنحوتات" [8] هكذا [إنني أقول (لليهود): ألا تدركوا يا أصدقائي أن الله يُعطي الذي أقامه نورًا للأمم مجدًا ولا يعطيه لآخر[438]]. فما يناله الابن المخلص من أمجاد إنما يناله الثالوث القدوس بكونهم الله الواحد في الجوهر واللاهوت. 
"وأجعلك عهدًا للشعب" [6]. 
سبق أن درسنا دور "العهد" في القبائل البدائية وفي العهد القديم وأخيرًا في العهد الجديد حيث قدم السيد المسيح دمه السري في الكأس عهدًا جديدًا لكي يتناوله مؤمنوه. هذا الدم وهو ذبيحة المسيح القادرة على اقامة ميثاق بين الآب والإنسان، لتهبنا قرابة روحية سماوية فنُحسب بالحق ابناء ثابتين في الابن الوحيد الجنس؛ خلالها نتمتع بالوليمة السماوية الواهبة الحياة[439]. 
يقول الأب ثيؤدورت: [في تناولنا لعناصر العريس وشربنا دمه ندخل معه في اتحاد زوجي[440]].
"وأجعلك... نورًا للأمم" [6]؛ فالمسيح هو النور الإلهي الذي يفتح بصيرتنا الداخلية لنُعاين النور. لهذا يقول المرتل: "بنورك يارب نعاين النور"، ويقـول الإنجـيلي: 
"النور الحقيقي الذي ينير كل إنسان آت في العالم" (يو 1: 9). 
v   "أرسل نورك وحقك، هما يهديانني ويأتيان بيّ إلى جبل قدسك وإلى مساكنك" (مز 43: 3). 
"النور" و"الحق" هما بالحقيقة اسمان يعبران عن واحد (الله). لأنه ما هو النور الإلهي إلاَّ الحق الإلهي؟ والحق الإلهي إلاَّ النور الإلهي؟ واقنوم المسيح هو كلاهما. 
"أنا هو نور العالم، من يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة" (يو 8: 12)؛ "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة" (يو 14: 6). هو بنفسه النور، وهو أيضًا الحق. فليأتِ إذن ويُخلصنا...[441].
v   إلهي... أنت نوري؛ افتح عن عيني فتُعاينا بهاءك الإلهي، لأستطيع أن أسير في طريقي بغير تعثر في فخاخ العدو. 
حقًا، كيف يمكنني أن أتجنب فخاخه ما لم أرها؟!
وكيف أقدر أن أراها إن لم استنر بنورك؟!...
أنت هو النور لأولاد النور! نهارك لا يعرف الغروب! نهارك يضيئ لأولادك حتى لا يتعثروا!
أما الذين هم خارج عنك فانهم يسلكون في الظلام ويعيشون فيه![442]...
القديس أغسطينوس
v   مصباحًا واحدًا أنظر، وبنوره استضيء، والآن أنا في ذهول، ابتهج روحيًا، إذ في داخلي ينبوع الحياة، ذاك الذي هو غاية العالم غير المحسوس!
الشيخ الروحاني[443]
3. التسبحة الجديدة: 
"غنوا للرب أغنية جديدة، تسبحة من أقصى الأرض" [10]. ما هي هذه التسبحة التي تتسم بالجدة والتي ينطق بها البشر من أقصى الأرض إلاَّ تسبحة المفديين القادمين من كل الأمم والقبائل والشعوب والألسنة، الواقفين أمام العرش وأمام الحمل... "وهم يصرخون بصوت عظيم قائلين: الخلاص لإلهنا الجالس على العرش وللخروف" (رؤ 7: 10). ترنيمة جديدة لأنها تَهِبْ تجديدًا لا ينقطع خلال "الحياة الجديدة التي في المسيح".
يلاحظ في هذه التسبحة الآتي:
أ. تسبحة جديدة لا تشيخ ولا تقدم قط، لأنها تعبّر عن تمتع بحياة الفرح السماوي الذي لا يقدم. هكذا تتحول تنهدات الخليقة إلى شركة في تسبيح السمائيين. 
ب. تسبحة جامعة تضم أعضاء من أقصى الأرض، تكشف عن فرح ساكني الأرض، والبحار، وسكان الجزائر [10]. تنبع عن أعماق القلب الداخلي لا عن الظروف الخارجية، لذا يمارسها المؤمن أينما وُجد، في البر أو البحر، في البرية أو في مدينة أو في قرية أو في كهف على رأس جبل [10-11]. 
ج. سرّ البهجة تقدم المسيح الرب الصفوف كقائد المعركة الروحية، "يهتف ويصرخ ويقوى على أعدائه" [13]. هي تسبحة الغلبة والنصرة في المسيح الهاتف بالغلبة على إبليس وكل قواته الشريرة. 
4. تفريغ للقديم: 
سرّ تسبيحنا هو تفريغ أعمال الإنسان العتيق من أعماقنا خلال تقبلنا لأعمال الإنسان الجديد في المسيح يسوع... الأمر المذهل للغاية حتى قيل "قد صمتُّ منذ الدهر، سكتُّ، تجلَّدتُ" [14]. 
يشبّه ترك الإنسان القديم والتمتع بالإِنسان الجديد بالمرأة التي تلد، فإنها تصيح من الألم لكنها تنجب إنسانًا جديدًا، هكذا نحن نتمتع خلال السيد المسيح كما بإنجاب عالم جديد في داخلنا: "كالوالدة أصيحُ، أنفُخُ، وأنْخرُ معًا" [14]. 
كما يشبّه الأمم العظيمة والصغيرة بالجبال والتلال التي يجفف كل عشبها [15]، يجفف محبتها للأرضيات التي هي أشبه بالعشب الفاني. كما يُشبهها بالأنهار التي يجعلها تيبس [15]... هكذا ينتزع مياهها القديمة ليهبها الماء الحيّ.

مرة أخرى يشبهها بالعُمي السالكين في الظلمة يحتاجون إلى إزالة العمى والظلام ليتمتعوا بالنور ويسيروا في الطريق الروحي الجديد الحق عوض سلوكهم في المعوجات، إذ يقول: "وأسير العُمى في طريق لم يعرفونها، في مسالك لم يدروها أمشيهم، أجعل الظلمة أمامهم نورًا والمعوجّات مستقيمة" [16]. 
5. دعوة للشعب الأصم الأعمى: 
يرى كثير من الآباء أن الشعب الأصم الأعمى هم اليهود الذين لم يصغوا لصوت الأنبياء بخصوص السيد المسيح، وقد انطمست عيونهم عن إدراكه فمجدوه... لقد اختارهم الرب كعبد له لكن قلة قليلة قبلت الإيمان بالمخلص بينما جحده الآخرون لهذا يُعاتبهم قائلاً: 
"أيها الصم اسمعوا؛ أيها العمي أنظروا لتبصروا. 
من هو أعمى إلاَّ عبدي وأصم كرسولي الذي أرسله؟!
من هو أعمى كالكامل وأعمى كعبد الرب؟!" [18-19]. 
يدعوهم عبده لأنه اختارهم شعبه المتعبد له؛ وأيضًا رسوله لأنه اختارهم ليقبلوا الإيمان ويكرزوا به كرسل يُعلنون الخلاص ويشهدون للحياة الإنجيلية، دعاهم "الكامل" لأنه كان ينتظر فيهم التقديس إذ قدم لهم كل إمكانية للحياة الكاملة وبل وللكرازة بالسيد المسيح واهب الكمال. 
يوبخهم قائلاً: 
"ناظر كثيرًا ولا تلاحظ" [20]، فقد جاء السيد المسيح في وسطهم وصنع عجائب ورأوا ما لم تره شعوب أخرى، ومع هذا لم يلاحظوا أنه مخلص العالم بل صلبوه عن حسد! رأوه في الجسد ولم يدركوا حقيقته. 
"مفتوح الأذنين ولا يسمع" [20]، سمعوا النبوات كما سمعوا صوت السيد المسيح، ومع هذا لم يستجيبوا لا لصوت الأنبياء المشير نحو المسيح ولا لصوت الرب نفسه عند مجيئه. 
العيب فيهم لا في الشريعة الموسوية فإن الله يعظم الشريعة ويكّرّمها [21]، لكن الشعب نهب منه عدو الخير أعماق الشريعة وسلبه المفهوم النبوي الروحي فسقط في حفرة الجحود وانحبس في إنكار الإيمان، نهبهم عدو الخير من التمتع بمن أشارت إليه الشريعة وسلبهم ما وهبت كتب العهد القديم، وليس من يرد لهم ما فقدوه [21-22]، لأنهم سقطوا تحت الغضب الإلهي. 
يرى اليهود أن ما ورد في هذا الجزء [18-25] لا ينطبق عليهم وإنما على الوثنيين أو على بعض الأفراد.



معايا تقريبا اكتر من 25مرجع
بيكفى هيك اليوم


----------



## سرجيوُس (9 يوليو 2013)

هذا تفسير كل من اليهود والمسيحيين شرقيين وغربيين
التفسيرالتطبيقى


ملاحظات:

إش 42 : 1-4  
 تقتبس هذه الأعداد في (مت 12: 18-21) إشارة إلى المسيح، فالعبد المختار يكشف عن صفات اللطف والتشجيع والعدل والحق. فعندما تشعر بالانكسار والانسحاق أو بالفشل في حياتك الروحية، فالله لن يدوسك أو يطوح بك جانبا كشيء لا فائدة منه، بل سيمسك بك بلطف. وما أشد حاجة العالم الآن إلى هذه الصفات التي تبديها محبة الله! وبمعونة روح الله نستطيع أن نبدي مثل هذه المشاعر للناس حولنا، فنعكس صلاح الله وأمانته لهم.  

إش 42 : 1-9  
 تسمى هذه الأعداد أحيانا بأنشودة العبد، وهي عن المسيا العبد، وليست عن العبد كورش (الموصوف في الفصل الحادي والأربعين). فكثيرا ما يوصف كل من إسرائيل والمسيا بالعبد. فإسرائيل، كعبد الله، كان عليه أن يأتي بالعالم إلى معرفة الله، والمسيا، يسوع، هو الذي تمم العمل، وعر ف العالم بالله.
_______________________________

شواهد:

مت 3 : 16-17 فَلَمَّا تَعَمَّدَ يَسُوعُ، صَعِدَ مِنَ الْمَاءِ فِي الْحَالِ، وَإِذَا السَّمَاوَاتُ قَدِ ان ...  

.Isa 42:1 (متى بول)
ISAIAH CHAPTER 42 

The person and office of Christ appointed by the Father. Isa 42:1-9. A new song to God for his gospel among the Gentiles, Isa 42:10-16. The idolatry of the heathen, and obstinacy of the Jews, Isa 42:17-25. 

 The prophet, having in the former chapter detected the vanity of idols, by their gross ignorance of future things, and having given one eminent instance of God’s certain foreknowledge of things to come, in the prediction of the destruction of Babylon, and the deliverance of the Jews out of it by Cyrus, he now addeth another more eminent and remote example of it, and foretelleth the coming of the Messiah, and several great effects or consequences thereof; which he rather doth, because this was the person by whom the idols were to be utterly abolished, as was foretold, Isa 2:18, compared with Isa 42:2-4, and as it fell out in the event; this having been observed not only by Christians, but even by the learned heathens, not without astonishment, that at that time when Christ came into the world idols were generally struck dumb, and the oracles ceased. My servant; the person of whom he here speaketh is by some supposed to be Cyrus, and by others Isaiah himself, and by others the people of the Jews. But the most and best interpreters understand this place of Christ. And although I am sensible that some learned men have done wrong to the sacred text, and to the Christian cause, by expounding some places of Christ without sufficient evidence, yet this is one of the many places in this prophecy which cannot without manifest violence be applied to any other; which is so evident, that not only the generality of Christians, but divers of the most learned Jews, understand it of the Messiah, and of him alone; and pass a severe censure upon their brethren that expound it of any other person, and affirm that they are smitten with blindness in this matter. Moreover this place is expressly interpreted of Christ, Mat 12:18, &c.; and to him, and to him only, all the particulars here following do truly and evidently belong, as we shall see. 

Whom I uphold;  whom I will assist and enable to do and suffer all those things which belong to his office to do. 

Mine elect;  chosen by me to this great work of mediation and redemption, to which he is said to be sealed and sent, Joh 6:27,29, and predestinated, 1Pe 1:20, and chosen of God, 1Pe 2:4. 

Delighteth;  or, as this same word is oft rendered, is well-pleased, both for himself and for all his people, being fully satisfied with that sacrifice which he shall offer up to me. 

I have put my Spirit upon him;  I have furnished him with that abundance and eminency of gifts and graces which are necessary for the discharge of his high and hard employment. 

Shall bring forth;  shall publish or show, as this word is translated, Mat 12:18; shall bring to light what before was hid in his breast, or in his Father’s bosom. 

Judgment: this word is very ambiguous, and elsewhere is put for punishment, which cannot be meant here, because the whole context speaks of his mercy and sweetness, and not of his severity; but here it is clearly put for God’s law, as this very word is expounded here below, Isa 42:4, and as it is frequently used in the Holy Scriptures, as Psa 119, and elsewhere: which also best agrees with the bringing forth or publishing of it here mentioned, publication being necessarily required and constantly used about laws. And this interpretation is confirmed by the following words, 

to the Gentiles. For the great things which Christ published unto all the world, both Jews and Gentiles, was nothing else but the law, and will, and counsel of God concerning man’s salvation, and the way and means of obtaining it. 

To the Gentiles;  not only to the Jews, to whom the knowledge of God’s laws had been hitherto appropriated, but to the heathen’ nations of the world. 
++++++++++++++++++++++++
Isa 42:1 (أدم كلارك)

Behold my servant, whom I uphold - אתמך בו  ethmach bo, on whom I lean. Alluding to the custom of kings leaning on the arm of their most beloved and faithful servant. All, both Jews and Christians, agree, that the seven first verses of this chapter belong to Christ. Now, as they are evidently a continuation of the prophecy in the preceding chapter, that prophecy cannot belong to Cyrus, but to Christ.
He shall bring forth judgment to the Gentiles “He shall publish judgment to the nations” - Four MSS. two ancient, add the conjunction ומשפט  vemishpat. See Mat 12:18.
The word משפט  mishpat, judgment, like צדקה  tsedakah, righteousness, is taken in a great latitude of signification. It means rule, form, order, model, plan; rule of right, or of religion; an ordinance, institution; judicial process, cause, trial, sentence, condemnation, acquittal, deliverance, mercy, etc. It certainly means in this place the law to be published by Messiah, the institution of the Gospel.


Isa 42:1 (5 تادرس يعقوب)
الأصحاح الثاني والأربعون
العبد المختار
يحوي هذا الأصحاح إحدى التسابيح الممتعة الخاصة بالسيد المسيح، أو تسابيح عبد يهوه (إش 42: 1-4؛ 49: 1-6؛ 50: 4-9؛ 52: 13؛ 53: 12). 
حاول البعض تطبيق التسبحة التي بين أيدينا على إسرائيل أو على إشعياء وبالأكثر على كورش، لكن من الواضح أنها تخص السيد المسيح نفسه، كما أكد الإنجيليون ذلك (مت 12: 17-21).
1. عبد الرب المختار                 [1-4]. 
2. دعوة عبد الرب                   [5-9]. 
3. التسبحة الجديدة                   [10-13]. 
4. تفريغ للقديم                      [14-17]. 
5. دعوة للشعب الأصم الأعمى       [18-25]. 
1. عبد الرب المختار: 
تُقدم لنا التسبحة هنا شخص العبد المختار الذي هو السيد المسيح بعينه، إذ جاء فيها: 
أولاً: "هوذا عبدي الذي أعضده، مختاري سرت به نفسي" [1]. ليس عجيبًا أن يُدعى المسيا "عبد يهوه" أو "عبد الرب" مع أنه كلمته المولود أزليًا وواحد معه في ذات الجوهر الإلهي، إنما بحبه الإلهي اشتاق أن ينزل إلى عبوديتنا ليحملنا إلى أمجاده، وكنائب عنا أطاع الآب حتى الموت موت الصليب، حتى يُحقق خلاصنا ويُثبتنا فيه فنُحسب مطيعين ونصير موضع سرور الآب (أف 1: 3-5).
إن كان الآب قد اختار ابنه الوحيد ليتمم الخلاص، معلنًا كمال الحب الإلهي، فإننا إذ ندخل فيه وننعم بالعضوية في جسده نصير نحن أيضًا مختارين من الابن موضع حبه وسروره!
كلمة "مختاري" لا تعني اختيار واحد من بين كثيرين إنما تُشير إلى عظمة الآب نحو المسيا. وكما يقول السيد المسيح نفسه: "كما أحبني الآب أحببتكم أنا، اثبتوا في محبتي" (يو 15: 9)؛ "ليكون فيهم الحب الذي أحببتني به وأكون أنا فيهم" (يو 17: 26). هذا الحب تصوره الكلمات: "الذي سرت به نفسي" [1]. فإن كل سرور الآب فيه أزليًا، أُعلن عند عماد السيد وتجليه وخلال مراحل أعماله الخلاصية. 
اقتبس الإنجيلي متى ما ورد هنا في [1-3] كنبوة صريحة عن السيد المسيح (مت 12: 17-21)، مؤكدًا النقاط التالية[427]: 
أ. المختار لتتميم الخلاص. 
ب. فيه سرّ الآب بنا. 
ج. مشتهى الأمم ورجاؤهم. 
د. بالوداعة يهب النصرة. 
هـ. يترفق بكل ضعيف. 
يعلق القديس أغسطينوس على هذا النص بالقول: [تعبير "عبدي" يُشير إلى هيئة العبد حيث أخلى العلي نفسه... أُعطى له الروح القدس وقد أُعلن ذلك في شكل حمامة كما شهد الإنجيلي (يو 1: 32). اخرج الحكم (الحق) للأمم، إذ أعلن لهم ما كان مخفيًا عنهم. في اتضاعه لا يصيح دون أن يتوقف عن إعلان الحق. صوته لم يُسمع، لا يسمعه الذين هم في الخارج، إذ لم يطعه الخارجون عن جسده. لم يقصف اليهود أنفسهم الذين اضطهدوه مع كونهم قصبة مرضوضة فقدت توازنها، ولا اطفأهم مع كونهم فتيلة مدخنة، إذ سامحهم. لقد جاء ليُحكم عليه لا ليُدين[428]]. 
جاء مسيحنا الذي قيل عنه: "مختاري الذي سرت به نفسي" لندرك إننا فيه مختارون من الآب موضع سروره وحبه، وكما يقول الرسول بولس: "مبارك الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي باركنا بكل بركة روحية في السمويات في المسيح، كما اختارنا فيه قبل تأسيس العالم لنكون قديسين وبلا لوم قدامه في المحبة، إذ سبق فعيننا للتبني بيسوع المسيح لنفسه حسب مسرة مشيئة" (أف 1: 3-5). 
ثانيًا: "وضعت روحي عليه" [1]. المسّيا كلمة الآب، الواحد معه والمساوي له في ذات الجوهر، لذا فالروح القدس الذي هو روح الآب هو روح الإبن أيضًا. الروح القدس ليس غريبًا عن الابن، يتمتع به بغير مكيال وبغير انفصال. الروح القدس هو الذي قدّس أحشاء البتول مريم ليُحقق التجسد الإلهي، لم يفارق الابن قط؛ أصعد السيد المسيح إلى الجبل ليدخل في المعركة الحاسمة مع إبليس على جبل التجربة... إنه الروح الذي وهبه لتلاميذه لممارسة العمل الرعوي في المسيح يسوع، وهو الروح الذي وهبه للكنيسة كلها في يوم العنصرة كي يسندها في الشهادة له والعبادة والحياة اليومية. بهذا حقق ما وعد به في أحاديثه الوداعيه (يو 14: 16-18، 26؛ 15: 26؛ 16: 7، 8، 13، 14). وكما يقول القديس أكليمندس الإسكندري: [المربي يخلق الإنسان من تراب، ويجدده بالماء وينميه بالروح[429]]. 
يُحدثنا القديس باسيليوس عن عمل الروح القدس فينا، قائلاً: [بالروح القدس استعدنا سكنانا في الفردوس، صعودنا إلى ملكوت السموات، عودتنا إلى النبوة الإلهية، دالتنا لتسمية الله "أبانا"، اشتراكنا في نعمة المسيح، تسميتنا ابناء النور، حقنا في المجد الأبدي، وبكلمة واحدة حصولنا على ملء البركة في هذا الدهر وفي الدهر الآتي[430]].
ثالثًا: "فيخرج الحق للأمم" [1]. إن كان الرب قد أدّب الأمم لكنه جاء إليهم بكونه "الحق" كي يقبلوه في حياتهم سّر خلاص أبدي، إذ يقول: "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة، ليس أحد يأتي إلى الآب إلاَّ بي" (يو 14: 6). 
v   يسكن المسيح في الإنسان الداخلي كما يقول الرسول (أف 3: 16-17)، فإنه إليه ينسب رؤية الحق، حيث قال: "أنا هو الحق" (يو 14: 6)[431]. 
v   هو نفسه الحياة، وهو نفسه الحق. ليأتِ ويُخلصنا... ليعزل الحنطة عن الزوان[432]!
القديس أغسطينوس
v   أصرخ بصوت هادئ وساكن قائلاً: أيها المخفي فيّ والمستتر، أظهر فيّ سرك المخفي، اكشف ليّ حسنك الذي هو داخلي. يا من بناني هيكلاً لسكناه، ظللني بغمامة مجدك داخل هيكلك. 
الشيخ الروحاني[433]
رابعًا: "لا يصيح ولا يرفع ولا يُسمع في الشارع صوته" [2]. فقـد جاء يعلن 
صوت الحب العملي الهادئ خلال البذل حتى الصليب؛ منبره الصليب، وكلماته هي جراحات جسده الناطقة بالحب. 
جاء إلينا كلمة الله ليُعلمنا حياة العمل الحق النابع عن الحب مع سكون النفس وهدوئها فيه عوض الانشغال بالكلمات الكثيرة البّراقة والمظاهر الخارجية المخادعة. علمنا الكلمة الإلهي كيف نتكلم بالحب والحياة العملية فيتجلى هو فينا! 
v   إن كنت صامتًا يكون لك سلام أينما عشت. 
الأب بيامون[434]
v   كثيرًا ما تكلمت وندمت، وأما عن السكوت فلم أندم قط. 
القديس أرسانيوس
خامسًا: "قصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف، وفتيلة خامدة لا يطفئ، إلى الأمان يخرج الحق" [3]. 
جاء مسيحنا إلى النفوس المحطمة لكي يبعث فيها الرجاء، لا يجرح مشاعر الخطاة ولا يداهنهم. ينطق بالحق مع الحب حتى يضمد كل جرح ملتهب، ويسند كل نفس متعبة. 
v   تحنن يسوع علينا حتى لا يخيفنا منه بل يدعونا إليه؛ جاء في وداعة وفي اتضاع... وبهذا قال: "تعالوا إليّ يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم" (مت 11: 28). بهذا أنعشنا الرب ولم يغلق علينا أو يطردنا...
v   يجب أن نعرف أن الله إله رحمة، يميل إلى العفو لا إلى القسوة، لذلك قيل: "أُريد رحمة لا ذبيحة" (هو 6: 6)...
v   عندما ترفض قبول التوبة، إنما بذلك تقول: "لن يدخل في فندقنا جريح، ولا يُشفي أحد في كنيستنا. إننا لا نهتم بالمرضى، فنحن كلنا أصحاء، ولسنا في حاجة إلى طبيب، لأنه هو نفسه قال: "لا يحتاج الأصحاء إلى طبيب بل المرضى".
v   لترسل يارب إلى شوارع المدينة، ولتجمع الصالح والطالح، ولتُدخل إلى كنيستك الضعفاء والعمي والعرج (لو 14: 21). مرّ يارب أن يمتلئ بيتك، محضرًا إياهم (الخطاة) إلى وليمتك، لأنك أنت تخلق من يتبعك عندما تدعوه... 
v   ليته لا يخف أحد من الهلاك، مهما كانت حالته، ومهما كان سقوطه، فسيمر على السامري الصالح الذي للإنجيل، ونجده نازلاً من أورشليم إلى أريحا... هذا السامري الصالح هو رمز السيد المسيح حارس الأرواح، لن يتركك إنما يتحنن عليك ويشفيك. السامري (= حارس) الصالح لم يترك من كان ملقى بين حيّ وميت، لأنه رأى فيه نسمات حياة، فترجى شفاءه. 
القديس كبريانوس[435]
سادسًا: "لا يكل ولا ينكسر حتى يضع الحق في الأرض وتنتظر الجزائر شريعته" [4]. 
أتسم مسيحنا بالحب العملي والوداعة، في محبته يفتح أبواب الرجاء أمام الخطاة مهما بلغت شرورهم. على خلاف الإنسان الذي يقسو على أخيه ويحسب نفسه أبر منه، ويغلق الباب أمام كثيرين. هذا الحب الإلهي الوديع يرافقه عمل إلهي بلا توقف حتى الموت موت الصليب، وفي هذا لم ينكسر بل تمجد بالقيامة، وأعلن الحق بتحقيق الخلاص. 
يُحاول بعض الدارسين أن يفسروا كلمة "الجزائر" هنا بأنها أوربا أو الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية أو أستراليا[436]. 
2. دعوة عبد الرب: 
الله في حبه خلق السموات والأرض من أجل الإنسان [5]، وها هو يدعو الإبن الذي صار إنسانًا ليقيمه عهدًا للشعب ونورًا للأمم [6]، يفتح البصيرة الداخلية لمعاينة ملكوت الله، ويحرر المأسورين في سجن الظلمة الأبدي ليعيشوا في حرية مجد أولاد الله [7].
ماذا تعني دعوة عبد الرب "عهدًا" ؟ بكونه ابن الله الذي صار ابنا للإنسان أمكنه مصالحة الآب مع البشرية في جسم بشريته، فيه رأى الآب البشرية قد تقدست وتأهلت للنبوة له فأعلن أبوته الأبدية نحوها في ابنه وحيد الجنس، وفيه رأت البشرية حب الآب الذي بذل ابنه الوحيد من أجل خلاصها لتجد لها نصيبًا في الحضن الأبوي. هذا هو العهد الذي أقيم في المسيح يسوع، والذي ختمه بدمه الثمين على خشبة الصليب. لهذا دُعي "ملاك العهد" (ملا 3: 1). 
حاول تريفو اليهودي أن يفسر ما ورد هنا عن العهد ونور الأمم انهما يخصا الشريعة الموسوية، وقد ردّ عليه الشهيد يوستين قائلاً: [بأنه لو كانت الشريعة قادرة أن تهب استنارة للأمم وللذين يستلمونها فما الحاجة للحديث عن عهد جديد؟ لكن حيث سبق أن أعلن الله مقدمًا أنه يُقدم عهدًا جديدًا وشريعة أبدية ووصية أبدية فلا يُفهم هذا عن الشريعة القديمة بل عن المسيح والذين يؤمنون به أي عنا نحن الذين كنا من الأمم وتمتعنا بالاستنارة. يقول الرب: "في وقت القبول استجبتك وفي يوم الخلاص أعنتك، فأحفظك وأجعلك عهدًا للشعب لاقامة الأرض لتمليك أملاك البراري" (إش 49: 8). ما هو ميراث (تمليك) المسيح؟ أليسوا الأمم؟ ما هو عهد الله إلاَّ السيد المسيح؟ كما جاء في موضع آخر" أنت ابني وأنا اليوم ولدتك، اسألني فأعطيك الأمم ميراثًا لك وسلطانك (ممتلكاتك) إلى أقصى الأرض" (مز 2: 7)[437]. 
مرة أخرى يعلق الشهيد يوستين على القول الإلهي: "أنا الرب هذا إسمي ومجدي لا أعطيه لآخر ولا تسبيحي للمنحوتات" [8] هكذا [إنني أقول (لليهود): ألا تدركوا يا أصدقائي أن الله يُعطي الذي أقامه نورًا للأمم مجدًا ولا يعطيه لآخر[438]]. فما يناله الابن المخلص من أمجاد إنما يناله الثالوث القدوس بكونهم الله الواحد في الجوهر واللاهوت. 
"وأجعلك عهدًا للشعب" [6]. 
سبق أن درسنا دور "العهد" في القبائل البدائية وفي العهد القديم وأخيرًا في العهد الجديد حيث قدم السيد المسيح دمه السري في الكأس عهدًا جديدًا لكي يتناوله مؤمنوه. هذا الدم وهو ذبيحة المسيح القادرة على اقامة ميثاق بين الآب والإنسان، لتهبنا قرابة روحية سماوية فنُحسب بالحق ابناء ثابتين في الابن الوحيد الجنس؛ خلالها نتمتع بالوليمة السماوية الواهبة الحياة[439]. 
يقول الأب ثيؤدورت: [في تناولنا لعناصر العريس وشربنا دمه ندخل معه في اتحاد زوجي[440]].
"وأجعلك... نورًا للأمم" [6]؛ فالمسيح هو النور الإلهي الذي يفتح بصيرتنا الداخلية لنُعاين النور. لهذا يقول المرتل: "بنورك يارب نعاين النور"، ويقـول الإنجـيلي: 
"النور الحقيقي الذي ينير كل إنسان آت في العالم" (يو 1: 9). 
v   "أرسل نورك وحقك، هما يهديانني ويأتيان بيّ إلى جبل قدسك وإلى مساكنك" (مز 43: 3). 
"النور" و"الحق" هما بالحقيقة اسمان يعبران عن واحد (الله). لأنه ما هو النور الإلهي إلاَّ الحق الإلهي؟ والحق الإلهي إلاَّ النور الإلهي؟ واقنوم المسيح هو كلاهما. 
"أنا هو نور العالم، من يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة" (يو 8: 12)؛ "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة" (يو 14: 6). هو بنفسه النور، وهو أيضًا الحق. فليأتِ إذن ويُخلصنا...[441].
v   إلهي... أنت نوري؛ افتح عن عيني فتُعاينا بهاءك الإلهي، لأستطيع أن أسير في طريقي بغير تعثر في فخاخ العدو. 
حقًا، كيف يمكنني أن أتجنب فخاخه ما لم أرها؟!
وكيف أقدر أن أراها إن لم استنر بنورك؟!...
أنت هو النور لأولاد النور! نهارك لا يعرف الغروب! نهارك يضيئ لأولادك حتى لا يتعثروا!
أما الذين هم خارج عنك فانهم يسلكون في الظلام ويعيشون فيه![442]...
القديس أغسطينوس
v   مصباحًا واحدًا أنظر، وبنوره استضيء، والآن أنا في ذهول، ابتهج روحيًا، إذ في داخلي ينبوع الحياة، ذاك الذي هو غاية العالم غير المحسوس!
الشيخ الروحاني[443]
3. التسبحة الجديدة: 
"غنوا للرب أغنية جديدة، تسبحة من أقصى الأرض" [10]. ما هي هذه التسبحة التي تتسم بالجدة والتي ينطق بها البشر من أقصى الأرض إلاَّ تسبحة المفديين القادمين من كل الأمم والقبائل والشعوب والألسنة، الواقفين أمام العرش وأمام الحمل... "وهم يصرخون بصوت عظيم قائلين: الخلاص لإلهنا الجالس على العرش وللخروف" (رؤ 7: 10). ترنيمة جديدة لأنها تَهِبْ تجديدًا لا ينقطع خلال "الحياة الجديدة التي في المسيح".
يلاحظ في هذه التسبحة الآتي:
أ. تسبحة جديدة لا تشيخ ولا تقدم قط، لأنها تعبّر عن تمتع بحياة الفرح السماوي الذي لا يقدم. هكذا تتحول تنهدات الخليقة إلى شركة في تسبيح السمائيين. 
ب. تسبحة جامعة تضم أعضاء من أقصى الأرض، تكشف عن فرح ساكني الأرض، والبحار، وسكان الجزائر [10]. تنبع عن أعماق القلب الداخلي لا عن الظروف الخارجية، لذا يمارسها المؤمن أينما وُجد، في البر أو البحر، في البرية أو في مدينة أو في قرية أو في كهف على رأس جبل [10-11]. 
ج. سرّ البهجة تقدم المسيح الرب الصفوف كقائد المعركة الروحية، "يهتف ويصرخ ويقوى على أعدائه" [13]. هي تسبحة الغلبة والنصرة في المسيح الهاتف بالغلبة على إبليس وكل قواته الشريرة. 
4. تفريغ للقديم: 
سرّ تسبيحنا هو تفريغ أعمال الإنسان العتيق من أعماقنا خلال تقبلنا لأعمال الإنسان الجديد في المسيح يسوع... الأمر المذهل للغاية حتى قيل "قد صمتُّ منذ الدهر، سكتُّ، تجلَّدتُ" [14]. 
يشبّه ترك الإنسان القديم والتمتع بالإِنسان الجديد بالمرأة التي تلد، فإنها تصيح من الألم لكنها تنجب إنسانًا جديدًا، هكذا نحن نتمتع خلال السيد المسيح كما بإنجاب عالم جديد في داخلنا: "كالوالدة أصيحُ، أنفُخُ، وأنْخرُ معًا" [14]. 
كما يشبّه الأمم العظيمة والصغيرة بالجبال والتلال التي يجفف كل عشبها [15]، يجفف محبتها للأرضيات التي هي أشبه بالعشب الفاني. كما يُشبهها بالأنهار التي يجعلها تيبس [15]... هكذا ينتزع مياهها القديمة ليهبها الماء الحيّ.

مرة أخرى يشبهها بالعُمي السالكين في الظلمة يحتاجون إلى إزالة العمى والظلام ليتمتعوا بالنور ويسيروا في الطريق الروحي الجديد الحق عوض سلوكهم في المعوجات، إذ يقول: "وأسير العُمى في طريق لم يعرفونها، في مسالك لم يدروها أمشيهم، أجعل الظلمة أمامهم نورًا والمعوجّات مستقيمة" [16]. 
5. دعوة للشعب الأصم الأعمى: 
يرى كثير من الآباء أن الشعب الأصم الأعمى هم اليهود الذين لم يصغوا لصوت الأنبياء بخصوص السيد المسيح، وقد انطمست عيونهم عن إدراكه فمجدوه... لقد اختارهم الرب كعبد له لكن قلة قليلة قبلت الإيمان بالمخلص بينما جحده الآخرون لهذا يُعاتبهم قائلاً: 
"أيها الصم اسمعوا؛ أيها العمي أنظروا لتبصروا. 
من هو أعمى إلاَّ عبدي وأصم كرسولي الذي أرسله؟!
من هو أعمى كالكامل وأعمى كعبد الرب؟!" [18-19]. 
يدعوهم عبده لأنه اختارهم شعبه المتعبد له؛ وأيضًا رسوله لأنه اختارهم ليقبلوا الإيمان ويكرزوا به كرسل يُعلنون الخلاص ويشهدون للحياة الإنجيلية، دعاهم "الكامل" لأنه كان ينتظر فيهم التقديس إذ قدم لهم كل إمكانية للحياة الكاملة وبل وللكرازة بالسيد المسيح واهب الكمال. 
يوبخهم قائلاً: 
"ناظر كثيرًا ولا تلاحظ" [20]، فقد جاء السيد المسيح في وسطهم وصنع عجائب ورأوا ما لم تره شعوب أخرى، ومع هذا لم يلاحظوا أنه مخلص العالم بل صلبوه عن حسد! رأوه في الجسد ولم يدركوا حقيقته. 
"مفتوح الأذنين ولا يسمع" [20]، سمعوا النبوات كما سمعوا صوت السيد المسيح، ومع هذا لم يستجيبوا لا لصوت الأنبياء المشير نحو المسيح ولا لصوت الرب نفسه عند مجيئه. 
العيب فيهم لا في الشريعة الموسوية فإن الله يعظم الشريعة ويكّرّمها [21]، لكن الشعب نهب منه عدو الخير أعماق الشريعة وسلبه المفهوم النبوي الروحي فسقط في حفرة الجحود وانحبس في إنكار الإيمان، نهبهم عدو الخير من التمتع بمن أشارت إليه الشريعة وسلبهم ما وهبت كتب العهد القديم، وليس من يرد لهم ما فقدوه [21-22]، لأنهم سقطوا تحت الغضب الإلهي. 
يرى اليهود أن ما ورد في هذا الجزء [18-25] لا ينطبق عليهم وإنما على الوثنيين أو على بعض الأفراد.



معايا تقريبا اكتر من 25مرجع
بيكفى هيك اليوم


----------



## سرجيوُس (11 يوليو 2013)

للرفع.....


----------



## المهندي (12 يوليو 2013)

في الكتاب الي انت بتؤمن بيه ما فيش اي دليل ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 يوليو 2013)

> في الكتاب الي انت بتؤمن بيه ما فيش اي دليل ..


نشكرك، لكن لو ممكن تتعب وتجيب لنا من الكتاب اللي إتكلم عنه القرآن أنه موجود فيه إسم احمد،..


----------



## Jesus is the truth (12 يوليو 2013)

Molka Molkan قال:


> نشكرك، لكن لو ممكن تتعب وتجيب لنا من الكتاب اللي إتكلم عنه القرآن أنه موجود فيه إسم احمد،..



طيب ما يتعب كمان شوية ويقولنا مين هو احمد :smile01


----------



## المهندي (12 يوليو 2013)

*##قلة أدب##

*


----------



## Jesus is the truth (12 يوليو 2013)

المهندي قال:


> انتت واد ذكي



جيبتهُ لنفسك :smile01:smile01 في امآن الله بقى 



> طيب ليه تتعب نفسك ما تجيبلي دليل من العهد القديم ان ابن الله اسمه يسوع مش كده حيكون احلي


مـُسلم ، يا المهندي إذا كان يسوع إسم لله المتجسد والله تجسد بعد العهد القديم .. يبقى كـيف نجيبهولك من العهد الجديد ! وطالما يسوع جهِ وقال انهُ هو ابن الله يبقى ابن الله اللي في العهد القديم هو يسوع اللي في العهد الجديد ..


----------



## المهندي (12 يوليو 2013)

*وعلي فكره بحثك عن هل الاله يغار من البشر اليك هذه الهديه من تثنيه اصحاح 29 

20.   لا يشاء الرب ان يرفق به بل يدخن حينئذ غضب الرب وغيرته على ذلك الرجل  فتحل عليه كل اللعنات المكتوبة في هذا الكتاب ويمحو الرب اسمه من تحت  السماء*


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 يوليو 2013)

أنا أجيب ليه الأصل؟ أنا عايز النبوة المدعاه عندك من الأصل اللي بتدعي أنه فيه إسم نبيك!!

طيب خد عندك نبوة، لو واحد قال أن مرزا غلام أحمد، موجود في القرآن الأصلي، وأن القرآن الموجود دلوقتي ده مش هو الأصلي والاصل بتاعه مش موجود ولا يمكن الوصول إليه سواء أكان مكتوب في صحف أو محفوظ في الصدور، فهل بكدا تكون انت المطالب بإحضار الأصل أم البينة على من إدعى؟

عموما لو كنت محترماً لكنت بقيت في المنتدى، لكنك غير ذلك


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 يوليو 2013)

يعني قليل الأدب وقلنا هذا المعتداد منكم، إنما كمان اعمى؟

شوف انت قلت أية:



> وعلي فكره بحثك عن هل الاله يغار من البشر اليك هذه الهديه من تثنيه اصحاح 29
> 
> 20.   لا يشاء الرب ان يرفق به بل يدخن حينئذ غضب الرب وغيرته على ذلك الرجل  فتحل عليه كل اللعنات المكتوبة في هذا الكتاب ويمحو الرب اسمه من تحت  السماء



ثم هل الموضوع وجود نص أم فهم النص؟


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 يوليو 2013)

> في الكتاب الي انت بتؤمن بيه ما فيش اي دليل ..


امال الحناكيش فالمواقع بتاعتهم بيقولو فيه نبؤات ليه؟
امال فيه الالاف الكتب بتتكلم عن نبؤت ليه؟؟
شكرا ليك انك تبؤكد لاصحابك ان مؤلف تلك الكتب كدابيين




المهندي قال:


> *وعلي فكره بحثك عن هل الاله يغار من البشر اليك هذه الهديه من تثنيه اصحاح 29
> 
> 20.   لا يشاء الرب ان يرفق به بل يدخن حينئذ غضب الرب وغيرته على ذلك الرجل  فتحل عليه كل اللعنات المكتوبة في هذا الكتاب ويمحو الرب اسمه من تحت  السماء*


بس ايه علاقة دا بالموضوع؟؟
عندكم حول صح؟ولا استعباط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


روح العب بعيد
وانده لينا واحد كبير


----------



## + Abanoub + (23 يوليو 2013)

يا جدعان مافيش نبوءة ولا حاجة 

مافيش غير عن نبي كذاب و النبي الكذاب 

واضح هو مين اللي شادد الناس وراه 

في جهل و ضلال .

أصلاً أنا عايز أعرف حاجة ...

أزاي ناس تقبل بدين أنتشر بالدم و القتل على مسمى الفتوحات الاسلامية

على دين أنتشر بالتعاليم السمحة و المعجزات العظيمة و الأيات العظيمة

و بالمحبة و عدم القتل و و و و و و  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

يعني بصراحة حاجة غريبة جداً جداً جداً !!

كمان الفتوحات المفترض لما تنشر شيء تنشره و ترحل 

مش تجلس في المكان و يصبح المكان محتل و ليس مفتوح ههههههههه 

يلا ربنا يهديهم و يهدي الجميع +++


----------



## karimtera (31 يوليو 2013)

ماذا عن سفر التثنية الأصحاح 18 عدد 18
أُقِيمُ لَهُمْ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلَكَ، وَأَجْعَلُ  كَلاَمِي فِي فَمِهِ، فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ
هذا كلام موجه لنبى الله موسى
و هو يتحدث عن قدوم نبى الإسلام لا شك فلنتحدث فى هذا النص من فضلكم


----------



## أَمَة (31 يوليو 2013)

هل ترى يا سيد كريم أن* اليهود هم اخوة لنبي الإسلام* *وهو يهودي كمان مثل موسى* لكي ينطبق عليه القول: "*مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ* *مِثْلَكَ*"

يا ريت تفكر شوي بالكلام- هذا افضل بكثير من النقل بدون تفكير.
 
معليش.... خلينا نقرأ مع الآية 18 الآيتين اللي بعدها ونشوف كلام الرب عن هذا النبي:


18. أُقِيمُ لهُمْ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلكَ وَأَجْعَلُ كَلامِي فِي فَمِهِ فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ.
19. وَيَكُونُ أَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ الذِي لا يَسْمَعُ لِكَلامِي الذِي يَتَكَلمُ بِهِ بِاسْمِي أَنَا أُطَالِبُهُ.
20. وَأَمَّا النَّبِيُّ الذِي يُطْغِي فَيَتَكَلمُ بِاسْمِي كَلاماً لمْ أُوصِهِ أَنْ يَتَكَلمَ بِهِ أَوِ *الذِي يَتَكَلمُ بِاسْمِ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى* *فَيَمُوتُ ذَلِكَ النَّبِيُّ.*
 
السيد *المسيح *مات والله *أقامه من الموت*.
*محمد مات وشبع موتا.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 أغسطس 2013)

ضع الدليل أن المقصود هو نبي الإسلام، مرة أخرى، الدليل وليس رأيك.


----------



## karimtera (1 أغسطس 2013)

+آراء شخصية لا علاقة لها بالأدلة+


----------



## karimtera (1 أغسطس 2013)

حسنا Molka

تم وضع الأدلة​


----------



## apostle.paul (1 أغسطس 2013)

*الموضوع بكامله انا رديت عليه رد تفصيلى من جميع النواجى لغويا ومسيحيا ويهوديا ممكن تقرى هنا 

ولو عايزة تجبى الشخصية دى ذات نفسها نتكلم معاها مفيش مانع  
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 أغسطس 2013)

> من اخوه اليهود يعنى من ابناء اسماعيل


بل من إخوة بني إسرائيل أنفسهم.



> وَأَمَامَ جَمِيعِ إِخْوَتِهِ يَسْكُنُ ( التكوين 16:12)


هنا الكلام عن إسماعيل وليس عن إسحق ليصح إستشهادك، فأبناء إسماعيل يسكنون مع أبناء إسماعيل (إخوتهم) وهذا دليل ضدك وليس معك.



> اما انت فتقول إن بنى اسرائيل هو اخوه بنى اسرائيل ؟؟!!!
> هذا ما كان فى جملة من وسط اخوتهم
> فهو يبطل حمل الكلام على المسيح


كيف يبطل؟



> و لكن هذا لا يثبت الكلام على المسيح بل يمكن حمل الكلام على كل انبياء اليهود


الكلام هنا عن موسى والنبي الذي هو مثله، ولا كلام عن أنبياء أصلا..



> ولكن هذا هو الظاهر فقط اما الحقيقة فإن المسيح ليس مثل موسى


قلنا أنه مثله في أن كلاهما نبي.



> 1-بناء على عقيدتكم فإن المسيح إله متجسد  و موسى ليس كذلك


وهل قلنا أنهما مطابقين؟



> 2-مات يسوع من اجل خطايا العالم و موسى لم يفعل ذلك


وهل قلنا أنهما مطابقين؟



> 3-ذهب يسوع إلى الجحيم ثلاثة أيام اما موسى فلم يفعل ذلك


وهل قلنا أنهما مطابقين؟

لو قلت لك أنك مثل أخيك، هل هذا يعني أن كل شيء لديك هو لدى أخيك أم أن هناك أشياء تتشابهون فيها؟

رجاء التفكير في الكلام.



> اما محمد فهو مثل موسى فى كثير
> 1-الأب و الأم كلاهما لهما أب و أم و لكن المسيح له ام فقط


محمد ليس نبي أصلا لكي يدخل المناقشة، فكيف تدخله وتبدأ المناقشة؟



> 1-الأب و الأم كلاهما لهما أب و أم و لكن المسيح له ام فقط
> 2-محمد و موسى كانت ولادتهما طيبعية ليست معجزة كالمسيح


نفس النقطة، يمكن إطلاقها مثلاً على صموئيل، لماذا محمد!؟



> 3-تزوج الإثنان و انجبا اولادا اما المسيح فظل أعزب


ولماذا لا يكون داود؟



> 4-موسى و محمد كلاهما ماتا طبيعيا اما المسيح فقد قتل على الصليب


وهذا ما حدث مع الأنبياء أيضاً، فلماذا محمد؟



> 5-موسى و محمد قبرهما على الأرض اما المسيح فهو على زعمكم عن يمين الرب


هاهاها، وهل إنفرد محمد بأن قبره على الأرض؟




تم تحرير ردك لعدم وجود أدلة فيه،
الدليل، ليس هو فهمك للنص، فنحن لا يهمنا فهمك، ضع الأدلة على فهمك، وليس النصوص وفهمك لها، كما أن أفكارك تمت مناقشتها كثيرا في القسم فإبحث عن فكرتك وستجد الرد عليها لكي لا نضيع الوقت..


مرة أخرى أنبهك ألا تكرر مثل هذا المستوى في الحوار في منتدى الكنيسة.


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 أغسطس 2013)

> تم وضع الأدلة


رأيت وجهة نظرك ولم أجد ولا شبة دليل واحد!، يبدو انك لا تعرف معنى "الدليل"..


لا تضيعوا وقتكم معه..


----------



## سرجيوُس (1 أغسطس 2013)

> ماذا عن سفر التثنية الأصحاح 18 عدد 18
> أُقِيمُ لَهُمْ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلَكَ، وَأَجْعَلُ   كَلاَمِي فِي فَمِهِ، فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ


تفتكر دى نبؤة عن نبى اخر؟


> هذا كلام موجه لنبى الله موسى


وانت عاوز ايه طب؟


> و هو يتحدث عن قدوم نبى الإسلام لا شك فلنتحدث فى هذا النص من فضلكم


حسنا
لننظر عن من يًُشير هذا النص :ـــ
" وَأَمَّا اللهُ فَمَا سَبَقَ وَأَنْبَأَ  بِهِ بِأَفْوَاهِ جَمِيعِ أَنْبِيَائِهِ  أَنْ يَتَأَلَّمَ الْمَسِيحُ قَدْ تَمَّمَهُ هَكَذَا. فَتُوبُوا وَارْجِعُوا  لِتُمْحَى خَطَايَاكُمْ لِكَيْ تَأْتِيَ أَوْقَاتُ الْفَرَجِ مِنْ وَجْهِ الرَّبِّ.  وَيُرْسِلَ يَسُوعَ اَلْمَسِيحَ اَلْمُبَشَّرَ بِهِ لَكُمْ قَبْلُ. الَّذِي  يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ اَلسَّمَاءَ تَقْبَلُهُ إِلَى أَزْمِنَةِ رَدِّ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ  اَلَّتِي تَكَلَّمَ عَنْهَا اَللهُ بِفَمِ جَمِيعِ أَنْبِيَائِهِ  اَلْقِدِّيسِينَ مُنْذُ اَلدَّهْرِ. فَإِنَّ مُوسَى قَالَ لِلآبَاءِ: إِنَّ  نَبِيّاً مِثْلِي سَيُقِيمُ لَكُمُ الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكُمْ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكُمْ. لَهُ  تَسْمَعُونَ فِي كُلِّ مَا يُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ. وَيَكُونُ أَنَّ كُلَّ نَفْسٍ لاَ  تَسْمَعُ لِذَلِكَ النَّبِيِّ تُبَادُ مِنَ الشَّعْبِ. وَجَمِيعُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ  أَيْضاً مِنْ صَمُوئِيلَ فَمَا بَعْدَهُ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ تَكَلَّمُوا سَبَقُوا  وَأَنْبَأُوا بِهَذِهِ الأَيَّامِ. أَنْتُمْ أَبْنَاءُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ وَالْعَهْدِ  الَّذِي عَاهَدَ بِهِ اللهُ آبَاءَنَا قَائِلاً لإِبْراهِيمَ: وَبِنَسْلِكَ  تَتَبَارَكُ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ. إِلَيْكُمْ أَوَّلاً إِذْ أَقَامَ اللهُ  فَتَاهُ يَسُوعَ أَرْسَلَهُ يُبَارِكُكُمْ بِرَدِّ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ  شُرُورِهِ " (أعمال3/18-26).

ايه رئيك؟
تفتكر بعد النص دا ليك عين تيجى وتقول حاجة؟
فانتظارك


----------



## + Abanoub + (2 أغسطس 2013)

karimtera قال:


> ماذا عن سفر التثنية الأصحاح 18 عدد 18
> أُقِيمُ لَهُمْ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلَكَ، وَأَجْعَلُ  كَلاَمِي فِي فَمِهِ، فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ
> هذا كلام موجه لنبى الله موسى
> و هو يتحدث عن قدوم نبى الإسلام لا شك فلنتحدث فى هذا النص من فضلكم



أنا نفسي أعرف أنت بتتكلم أزاي !!

فين التلميح ووجه الشبه و الدليل اللي بيتكلم عن الإسلام ؟!

ربنا يهدي و ينور البصيرة +


----------

